# PAROLE VS. FATTI



## Old libertà di scelta (9 Luglio 2009)

Salve a tutti.

Ecco la mia storia. Io e lui sposati, amanti da un anno, grandi dichiarazioni d'amore, marito e padre modello dalle 18 alle 7, durante i fine settimana, nelle feste comandate. 
Credevo alle sue parole e al suo dichiarato amore. 
Durante un fine settimana di vacanza con la mia famiglia osservavo sulla spiaggia i paparini felici e mi chiedevo quanti di loro fossero sepolcri imbiancati come "lui". Mi ha preso il voltastomaco! ho confessato tutto a mio marito e il giorno dopo ho contattato sua moglie e le ho detto tutto di me e di tutte le altre prima di me!

Che ne dite?


----------



## Old Alexantro (9 Luglio 2009)

detta cosi sembra  solo una ripicca bella e buona
e a vedere le mammine modello o presunte tali non ti vien il  voltastomaco?
guarda che ce ne sono a iosa pure di quelle........


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (9 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> detta cosi sembra  solo una ripicca bella e buona
> e a vedere le mammine modello o presunte tali non ti vien il  voltastomaco?
> guarda che ce ne sono a iosa pure di quelle........


Infatti ho vuotato il sacco!


----------



## Old Alexantro (9 Luglio 2009)

hai vuotato il sacco solo xche eri incazzata,x vendetta nient'altro....bella roba.....sono capaci tutti cosi' o a confessare xche scoperti
te hai durato un anno (mi baso su quello che hai scritto eh) a fare la doppiogiochista di nascosto e ti incacchi se lui ha fatto altrettanto
bah


----------



## soleluna80 (9 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Salve a tutti.
> 
> Ecco la mia storia. Io e lui sposati, amanti da un anno, grandi dichiarazioni d'amore, marito e padre modello dalle 18 alle 7, durante i fine settimana, nelle feste comandate.
> Credevo alle sue parole e al suo dichiarato amore.
> ...


 
ciao e benvenuta.
Purtroppo Ale ha ragione, secondo me. 
Eri incazzata e ti 6 vendicata, ti senti meglio ora?


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (9 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> hai vuotato il sacco solo xche eri incazzata,x vendetta nient'altro....bella roba.....sono capaci tutti cosi' o a confessare xche scoperti
> te hai durato un anno (mi baso su quello che hai scritto eh) a fare la doppiogiochista di nascosto e ti incacchi se lui ha fatto altrettanto
> bah


No caro...nessuno mi aveva scoperta. Ho confessato perchè sentivo la necessità di tornare ad essere onesta.


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (9 Luglio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ciao e benvenuta.
> Purtroppo Ale ha ragione, secondo me.
> Eri incazzata e ti 6 vendicata, ti senti meglio ora?


Molto molto molto meglio!


----------



## Old Alexantro (9 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> No caro...nessuno mi aveva scoperta. Ho confessato perchè sentivo la necessità di tornare ad essere onesta.


 era un esempio
lo so che nn sei stata scoperta.....in genere quelli o quelle che confessano e' xche o scoperti o xche incazzati da promesse vane o paroloni che non stanno dietro ai fatti
nel tuo caso e' la seconda che ho detto secondo me piu che la voglia d'onesta'....e cmq sia hai durato un anno a fare la fedigrafa di nascosto....se parli d'onesta' tu siamo messi bene


----------



## Old Alexantro (9 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Molto molto molto meglio!


 allora vedi che e' solo vendetta?
pecorone il tuo marito se ti ha perdonata......


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (9 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> era un esempio
> lo so che nn sei stata scoperta.....in genere quelli o quelle che confessano e' xche o scoperti o xche incazzati da promesse vane o paroloni che non stanno dietro ai fatti
> nel tuo caso e' la seconda che ho detto secondo me piu che la voglia d'onesta'....e cmq sia hai durato un anno a fare la fedigrafa di nascosto....se parli d'onesta' tu siamo messi bene


Redenzione in zona Cesarini?


----------



## Old Alexantro (9 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Redenzione in zona Cesarini?


 io direi autogol in tempo di recupero


----------



## Iago (9 Luglio 2009)

....mi sto facendo vecchio e ho le visioni??


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (9 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> io direi autogol in tempo di recupero


No. Nel momento in cui ho preso la mia decisione avevo chiaramente deciso di rompere la relazione e di accettare quelle che sarebbero state le decisioni di mio marito. Pulizie di primavera?


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (9 Luglio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ....mi sto facendo vecchio e ho le visioni??


Questa non l'ho capita!


----------



## Old sperella (9 Luglio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ....mi sto facendo vecchio e ho le visioni??


non credo sia lds ;-)


----------



## Old Alexantro (9 Luglio 2009)

fosse stato un tuo vero pentimento avresti confessato tutto a tuo marito e basta
invece hai fatto pure la spiata alla moglie dell'altro confessando pure altre sue scappatelle
diciamo che e' stata una vendetta mascherata da pentimento....
furba te


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Luglio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ....mi sto facendo vecchio e ho le visioni??


nessuna delle due. è stato casualmente riutilizzato un nick cancellato


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Questa non l'ho capita!


hai il nick di un utente che si è cancellato (o è stato cancellato?) qualche tempo fa.


----------



## Iago (9 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> non credo sia lds ;-)



no, non lo è...ma il nick è proprio lo stesso, e tecnicamente non credo sia possibile (a prescindere dalla casualità, che è casualità...)


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (9 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> fosse stato un tuo vero pentimento avresti confessato tutto a tuo marito e basta
> invece hai fatto pure la spiata alla moglie dell'altro confessando pure altre sue scappatelle
> diciamo che e' stata una vendetta mascherata da pentimento....
> furba te


Diciamo che per quanto riguarda la spiata entrano in gioco due motivazioni: una è senza dubbio la vendetta,  l'altra il fastidio che provavo a sapere che una donna fosse ripetutamente tradita con tanta ipocrisia e leggerezza.


----------



## Old veronika (9 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Salve a tutti.
> 
> Ecco la mia storia. Io e lui sposati, amanti da un anno, grandi dichiarazioni d'amore, marito e padre modello dalle 18 alle 7, durante i fine settimana, nelle feste comandate.
> Credevo alle sue parole e al suo dichiarato amore.
> ...


 Hai scaricato il tuo veleno su una donna che non ha colpe, su dei figli innocenti che fino ad un attimo prima avevano un padre... Forse dovevi fermarti a a tuo marito, non vedo come rovinare la vita di altra persone possa trarre vantaggio a te.


----------



## Iago (9 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> nessuna delle due. è stato casualmente riutilizzato un nick cancellato



sapevo che non erano replicabili, anche se assenti ormai, 
forse ricordo male (ma così dovrebbe essere, però...)


----------



## Old sperella (9 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Diciamo che per quanto riguarda la spiata entrano in gioco due motivazioni: una è senza dubbio la vendetta,  l'altra il fastidio che provavo a sapere che una donna fosse ripetutamente tradita con tanta ipocrisia e leggerezza.


onestamente direi che ti prudeva solo la vendetta , fossi stata contraria al tradimento non avresti fatto l'amante !


----------



## Old sperella (9 Luglio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> no, non lo è...ma il nick è proprio lo stesso, e tecnicamente non credo sia possibile (a prescindere dalla casualità, che è casualità...)


ma quello di lds non era scritto tutto attaccato ?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Luglio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> sapevo che non erano replicabili, anche se assenti ormai,
> forse ricordo male (ma così dovrebbe essere, però...)


buh, sinceramente non ne ho proprio idea. però se fosse il vecchio lsd e gli fosse stato riabilitato il nick, ripartirebbe dal vecchio numero di post, no? ma non sono sicura neanche di questo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> ma quello di lds non era scritto tutto attaccato ?


no, mi pare avesse gli underscore


----------



## Old Alexantro (9 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> : una è senza dubbio la vendetta, l'altra il fastidio che provavo a sapere che una donna fosse ripetutamente tradita con tanta ipocrisia e leggerezza.


 la prima che hai detto l'avevo capita
la seconda dimostra che l'ipocrita sei tu dato che hai tradito x un anno senza fiatare e facendo la doppiogiochista e ora x comodita' o xche lui ha preferito la famiglia a te  fai finta di scoprire i veri valori di un onesta vita coniugale......


----------



## Iago (9 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> ma quello di lds non era scritto tutto attaccato ?



mi sà che c'hai ragione...era tutto attaccato.


chiedo scusa alla nuova iscritta per questo OT


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (9 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> Hai scaricato il tuo veleno su una donna che non ha colpe, su dei figli innocenti che fino ad un attimo prima avevano un padre... Forse dovevi fermarti a a tuo marito, non vedo come rovinare la vita di altra persone possa trarre vantaggio a te.


Una donna che avrebbe continuato a vivere sbattendosi per tenere in piedi la baracca convinta di farlo per il migliore degli uomini.....certo non l'uomo che invece aveva vicino. Io penso che avesse il diritto di sapere che mentre lei era al lavoro lui.......


----------



## Old sperella (9 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> no, mi pare avesse gli underscore


boh non mi ricordo


----------



## Old sperella (9 Luglio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> mi sà che c'hai ragione...era tutto attaccato.
> 
> 
> *chiedo scusa alla nuova iscritta per questo OT*


lo facciamo perchè si abitui da subito


----------



## Old veronika (9 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Una donna che avrebbe continuato a vivere sbattendosi per tenere in piedi la baracca convinta di farlo per il migliore degli uomini.....certo non l'uomo che invece aveva vicino. Io penso che avesse il diritto di sapere che mentre lei era al lavoro lui.......


 appunto, il diritto di saperlo da chi ha sposato.


----------



## Iago (9 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> lo facciamo perchè si abitui da subito


..la vedo elastica ed allenata....non ci ha sofferto manco un pò


----------



## Old Anna A (9 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Molto molto molto meglio!


e immagino che anche tuo marito si sarà sentito meglio


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (9 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> la prima che hai detto l'avevo capita
> la seconda dimostra che l'ipocrita sei tu dato che hai tradito x un anno senza fiatare e facendo la doppiogiochista e ora x comodita' o xche lui ha preferito la famiglia a te  fai finta di scoprire i veri valori di un onesta vita coniugale......


Quindi i traditori dovrebbero vedersi garantita l'immunità a vita? Chi ha ferito di più la povera donna...io con la verità o lui con 20 anni di corna?


----------



## Old Anna A (9 Luglio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ....mi sto facendo vecchio e ho le visioni??


per un attimo le ho avute anche io... ma non è lds..


----------



## Old sperella (9 Luglio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ..la vedo elastica ed allenata....non ci ha sofferto manco un pò


meglio così


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (9 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> appunto, il diritto di saperlo da chi ha sposato.


Il suo motto era "negare tutto anche l'evidenza". Io avrei ringraziato chi me l'avesse detto!


----------



## Old Anna A (9 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Diciamo che per quanto riguarda la spiata entrano in gioco due motivazioni: una è senza dubbio la vendetta, l'altra il fastidio che provavo a sapere che una donna fosse ripetutamente tradita con tanta ipocrisia e leggerezza.


ma chi ti crede.. ma dai...


----------



## Old Alexantro (9 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Quindi i traditori dovrebbero vedersi garantita l'immunità a vita? Chi ha ferito di più la povera donna...io con la verità o lui con 20 anni di corna?


 e chi ha ferito di piu tuo marito?
tu con 1 anno di corna
o l'altro che ti ha considerata come una delle tante???
siamo sempre li alla fine


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (9 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> e immagino che anche tuo marito si sarà sentito meglio


Credo che dopo qualche giorno di disorientamento si sia reso conto di aver avuto più di una responsabilità nello spingermi fra le braccia di un altro.


----------



## Amoremio (9 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Salve a tutti.
> 
> Ecco la mia storia. Io e lui sposati, amanti da un anno, grandi dichiarazioni d'amore, marito e padre modello dalle 18 alle 7, durante i fine settimana, nelle feste comandate.
> Credevo alle sue parole e al suo dichiarato amore.
> ...





libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Redenzione in zona Cesarini?





libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Una donna che avrebbe continuato a vivere sbattendosi per tenere in piedi la baracca convinta di farlo per il migliore degli uomini.....certo non l'uomo che invece aveva vicino. Io penso che avesse il diritto di sapere che mentre lei era al lavoro lui.......


 
avresti dovuto dirlo solo a tuo marito, purtroppo cosa fatta capo ha.

spero che quella moglie non soffra di cuore

la zona cesarini sarebbe stata se ti fossi fermata dopo averci flirtato ma prima di andarci a letto

comunque questa cosa di guardare le coppie e pensare in quante di loro ci sia uno che se la spassa sta capitando anche a me ed è molto dolorosa

come l'ha presa tuo marito?
da quanto state insieme?
avete figli, mi par di capire, quanti?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Quindi i traditori dovrebbero vedersi garantita l'immunità a vita? Chi ha ferito di più la povera donna...io con la verità o lui con 20 anni di corna?


ma tu con quale diritto sei andata a "regalare" sofferenza a un'altra persona? sinceramente le persone che ragionano come te non le capisco.prima giocate sporco, quando il gioco - per qualsivoglia ragione - vi ha stancato e non lo volete più lo buttate via, ma nel farlo investite anche e senza scrupolo chi vi sta attorno. tu l'hai fatto con tuo marito, che di sicuro sarà stato un casino contento di sapersi tradito, e con la moglie di lui che forse - dico forse - avrebbe preferito continuare a non sapere ma che comunque non meritava di venire a saperlo da te. e poi con quale diritto critichi lui che l'ha tradita? tu hai fatto altrettanto...


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (9 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> e chi ha ferito di piu tuo marito?
> tu con 1 anno di corna
> o l'altro che ti ha considerata come una delle tante???
> siamo sempre li alla fine


Per quanto idiota ti possa sembrare ....ho creduto davvero che mi amasse!


----------



## Old sperella (9 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma tu con quale diritto sei andata a "regalare" sofferenza a un'altra persona?


spero di non trovare mai nella mia vita una persona così "generosa" con me


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma chi ti crede.. ma dai...



oddio... ci si può anche credere. ma leggere che lei che è infastidita dall'ipocrisia è una barzelletta mica indifferente


----------



## Old Alexantro (9 Luglio 2009)

beh dai alla fine le colpe sono da dividersi
all'amante che l'ha spupazzata x un anno
e al marito che l'ha spinta nelle braccia di un altro
d'altronde  se io tiro un sasso e rompo una finestra la colpa e' del sasso mica mia


----------



## Old veronika (9 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Il suo motto era "negare tutto anche l'evidenza". Io avrei ringraziato chi me l'avesse detto!


Se continuava a stare con lei poteva essere per amore dei figli, ci sono troppe persone coinvolte per prendersi la responsabilita' di dire cio' che hai detto tu. Hai moso le acque e sicuramente molta gente ci affoghera'


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> spero di non trovare mai nella mia vita una persona così "generosa" con me


idem pistocchedda. perché per ringraziare per il dono potrei tirarle un cartone in faccia, che sia o meno l'amante in questione.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> beh dai alla fine le colpe sono da dividersi
> all'amante che l'ha spupazzata x un anno
> e al marito che l'ha spinta nelle braccia di un altro
> d'altronde  se io tiro un sasso e rompo una finestra la colpa e' del sasso mica mia


e perché, la finestra che era in mezzo alle palle la vogliamo sollevare da ogni responsabilità? eh?


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (9 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> oddio... ci si può anche credere. ma leggere che lei che è infastidita dall'ipocrisia è una barzelletta mica indifferente


Fulminata all'improvviso sulla via di Damasco.....nella fattispecie la spiaggia di Milano Marittima!


----------



## Old Alexantro (9 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Fulminata all'improvviso sulla via di Damasco.....nella fattispecie la spiaggia di Milano Marittima!


 sticazzi proprio vicino a casa mia????? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ma chi era lui? tiberio timperi? lo vedo spesso in zona


----------



## Old Anna A (9 Luglio 2009)

e mi sembra anche giusto: prima ti scopo il marito e poi te lo dico..se te lo dico prima che gusto c'è?


----------



## Old Alexantro (9 Luglio 2009)

il piu bello sarebbe te lo dico mentre ti scopo il marito
all'unisono...magari col vivavoce


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Fulminata all'improvviso sulla via di Damasco.....nella fattispecie la spiaggia di Milano Marittima!


si ma sempre un modo ipocrita di fare rimane, il tuo eh.
prima di sei trombata il marito di questa per un anno, senza scrupoli (e non venire a raccontare che li avevi... se li avessi avuti avresti evitato) poi per RIPICCA sei andata dalla moglie di lui a raccontare tutto e ora ci vieni a dire che l'hai fatto perché ti spiaceva sapere che qeusta donna aveva le corna. e in tutto l'anno che le corna hai contribuito a fargliele avere non ti è dispiaciuto, immagino. che è giusto così, l'amante non si sente in colpa verso la tradita. ma che poi non dimostri questi finti sentimentalismi e pentimenti, te prego.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> il piu bello sarebbe te lo dico mentre ti scopo il marito
> all'unisono...magari col vivavoce


sto male


----------



## Amoremio (9 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Per quanto idiota ti possa sembrare ....ho creduto davvero che mi amasse!


non credo che questo farà rallegrare tuo marito


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (9 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Credo che dopo qualche giorno di disorientamento si sia reso conto di aver avuto più di una responsabilità nello spingermi fra le braccia di un altro.



Ma ne avevi parlato con tuo marito di questo disagio, prima della relazione extra ?


Ciao e benvenuta


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (9 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> si ma sempre un modo ipocrita di fare rimane, il tuo eh.
> prima di sei trombata il marito di questa per un anno, senza scrupoli (e non venire a raccontare che li avevi... se li avessi avuti avresti evitato) poi per RIPICCA sei andata dalla moglie di lui a raccontare tutto e ora ci vieni a dire che l'hai fatto perché ti spiaceva sapere che qeusta donna aveva le corna. e in tutto l'anno che le corna hai contribuito a fargliele avere non ti è dispiaciuto, immagino. che è giusto così, l'amante non si sente in colpa verso la tradita. ma che poi non dimostri questi finti sentimentalismi e pentimenti, te prego.


Veramente gli ho sempre detto che avrebbe dovuto essere sincero con lei. Io e mio marito stavamo parlando di divorzio da un po'


----------



## Old veronika (9 Luglio 2009)

Ho un'idea adesso noi per ripicca facciamo sapere al marito di questo forum... Mi sembra giusto che lui sappia!!!!


----------



## Old sperella (9 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> Ho un'idea adesso noi per ripicca facciamo sapere al marito di questo forum... Mi sembra giusto che lui sappia!!!!
















   certo , siamo generosi


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (9 Luglio 2009)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Ma ne avevi parlato con tuo marito di questo disagio, prima della relazione extra ?
> 
> 
> Ciao e benvenuta


Ciao, grazie. Si spesso. Ma era come un dialogo fra sordomuti.


----------



## Old veronika (9 Luglio 2009)

Comunicazione di servizio per liberta' di scelta... C'e' la tua versione al maschile sul forum.... Io lo faccio per voi!!!


----------



## Verena67 (9 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Salve a tutti.
> 
> Ecco la mia storia. Io e lui sposati, amanti da un anno, grandi dichiarazioni d'amore, marito e padre modello dalle 18 alle 7, durante i fine settimana, nelle feste comandate.
> Credevo alle sue parole e al suo dichiarato amore.
> ...



lui sarà stato contento


----------



## Verena67 (9 Luglio 2009)

si, avevamo un utente (un po' pazzerello...) con quel nick!


----------



## Verena67 (9 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> No. Nel momento in cui ho preso la mia decisione avevo chiaramente deciso di rompere la relazione e di accettare quelle che sarebbero state le decisioni di mio marito.* Pulizie di primavera?*



non hai tutti i torti!

Benvenuta, ora come va con entrambi?


----------



## Verena67 (9 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Quindi i traditori dovrebbero vedersi garantita l'immunità a vita? Chi ha ferito di più la povera donna...io con la verità o lui con 20 anni di corna?


scusa, ma questo tuo ragionamento è assurdo.

E' pessimo karma fare del male GRATUITAMENTE agli altri, specie se la propria morale, sul punto, è quantomeno pelosa


----------



## Verena67 (9 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Credo che dopo qualche giorno di disorientamento si sia reso conto d*i aver avuto più di una responsabilità nello spingermi fra le braccia di un altro.*


e con questo palla al centro!


----------



## Verena67 (9 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> *comunque questa cosa di guardare le coppie e pensare in quante di loro ci sia uno che se la spassa sta capitando anche a me ed è molto dolorosa
> *
> come l'ha presa tuo marito?
> da quanto state insieme?
> avete figli, mi par di capire, quanti?


anche a me, ormai da anni. Vedo tresche ovunque.


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (9 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> Hai scaricato il tuo veleno su una donna che non ha colpe, su dei figli innocenti che fino ad un attimo prima avevano un padre... Forse dovevi fermarti a a tuo marito, non vedo come rovinare la vita di altra persone possa trarre vantaggio a te.



Ma tanto per quella povera moglie con figli,
stare con un marito del genere che senso aveva ?


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (9 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Salve a tutti.
> 
> Ecco la mia storia. Io e lui sposati, amanti da un anno, grandi dichiarazioni d'amore, marito e padre modello dalle 18 alle 7, durante i fine settimana, nelle feste comandate.
> Credevo alle sue parole e al suo dichiarato amore.
> ...



Nessuno sara' daccordo ma io condivido questa multi confessione del tradimento.
Ha fatto bene.
E poi cosa potra mai insegnare un padre del genere ai suoi figli ?
Ipocrisia forse ?



' commento
....*e di tutte le altre prima di me*!....
....azz....pero' ..... .costui e' proprio un esempio da imitare (fedelta' e rettitudine...)


----------



## Amoremio (9 Luglio 2009)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Nessuno sara' daccordo ma io condivido questa multi confessione del tradimento.
> Ha fatto bene.
> E poi cosa potra mai insegnare un padre del genere ai suoi figli ?
> Ipocrisia forse ?
> ...


quando l'ho saputo io, ho pensato di morire

se l'avessi saputo dalla str....  credo sarebbe stato peggio

forse sulla spinta della cosa l'avrei lasciato?

forse si

ma se invece avessi sbroccato del tutto

se quella donna fosse stata borderline, avrebbe potuto far del male a sè o ai figli


----------



## Old megliosola (9 Luglio 2009)

a me se l'avesse detto lei avrei colto l'occasione per scuoiarla viva e dopo sarei passata a lui....
cmq anche a me capita di vedere tresche dappertutto...come quando sei incinta e vedi solo donne incinte


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (9 Luglio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> anche a me, ormai da anni. Vedo tresche ovunque.



Eh ma pure io cavolo.....

 quando vedo una coppia,
 mi chiedo immediatamente chi dei due sia il traditore.........
 ....chi dei due ha il prosciutto sugli occhi e 
 chi invece a insaputa dell'altro/a sta conducendo il doppio gioco.....


----------



## Bruja (10 Luglio 2009)

*.....*



tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Eh ma pure io cavolo.....
> 
> quando vedo una coppia,
> mi chiedo immediatamente chi dei due sia il traditore.........
> ...


Temo che dopo che si ha avuto modo di entrare in questo forum, quindi si presume si sia passati per le forche del tradimento fatto o subito, di coppie Mulino Bianco se ne vedono pochine... viene quella "dote" che permette di vedere un idillio ai raggi X del dubbio.

Comunque circa la "confessione liberatoria", credo sia dovuta a molteplici fattori che si incastrano: autocritica, valutazione di quello che alla fine é veramente una tresca dopo averla goiduta per un anno, sensazionedi essere speculare alle coppie che vivono l'inganno, voglia di sentirsi migliori anche se in modo un po' farisaico. Tutto sommato non é stato scritto che il matrimonio della nostra utente era già in discussione?... Spifferando tutto ha messo l'altro nella stessa situazione critica.
Ultima chiosa, quando si tradisce si é sempre in due, quindi la valutazione espressa su di lui si spalma perfettamente su di lei, avevano la stessa presisa ed identica situazione... quindi le famose "parole vs. fatti" titolano solo un regolamento di conti ammantato da pentimento opportunista.
Bruja


----------



## Bruja (10 Luglio 2009)

*.....*



tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Eh ma pure io cavolo.....
> 
> quando vedo una coppia,
> mi chiedo immediatamente chi dei due sia il traditore.........
> ...


Temo che dopo che si ha avuto modo di entrare in questo forum, quindi si presume si sia passati per le forche del tradimento fatto o subito, di coppie Mulino Bianco se ne vedono pochine... viene quella "dote" che permette di vedere un idillio ai raggi X del dubbio.

Comunque circa la "confessione liberatoria", credo sia dovuta a molteplici fattori che si incastrano: autocritica, valutazione di quello che alla fine é veramente una tresca dopo averla goiduta per un anno, sensazionedi essere speculare alle coppie che vivono l'inganno, voglia di sentirsi migliori anche se in modo un po' farisaico. Tutto sommato non é stato scritto che il matrimonio della nostra utente era già in discussione?... Spifferando tutto ha messo l'altro nella stessa situazione critica.
Ultima chiosa, quando si tradisce si é sempre in due, quindi la valutazione espressa su di lui si spalma perfettamente su di lei, avevano la stessa presisa ed identica situazione... quindi le famose "parole vs. fatti" titolano solo un regolamento di conti ammantato da pentimento opportunista.
Bruja


----------



## Old Iris2 (10 Luglio 2009)

*Libertà di scelta*

Posso condividere l'idea di confessare i propri torti a tuo marito.
Potevi però evitare di informare anche la moglie di lui. Non era affar tuo.
Il tuo non è il comportamento di una signora, ma di una lavandaia triste e vendicativa. (senza offesa per le lavandaie)
Cerca di comportarti con dignità, senza coinvolgere nessuno.
Ed evita i commenti sui sepolcri imbiancati, perchè tu hai smesso di esserlo solo per stizza e rabbia, e non per amore di verità.


----------



## brugola (10 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Salve a tutti.
> 
> Ecco la mia storia. Io e lui sposati, amanti da un anno, grandi dichiarazioni d'amore, marito e padre modello dalle 18 alle 7, durante i fine settimana, nelle feste comandate.
> Credevo alle sue parole e al suo dichiarato amore.
> ...


e ora? ti senti meglio?
non lo sapevi da subito che era sposato?
ha detto bene iris, una lavandaia non avrebbe mai fatto una porcata così.
ora poi lui di te avrà proprio un bel ricordo


----------



## Old danut (10 Luglio 2009)

Allora, allora, allora...condivido la tua idea di dire tutto a tuo marito, si vede che quella visione ti ha davvero disgustato ed hai capito di essere solo l'amante e moglie fedifraga, che se anche tuo marito ti ha spinto nelle braccia dell'altro tu sei comunque e sempre nella parte del torto, ma non condivido la tua idea di dire tutto alla moglie. O meglio se lo avesse voluto dire tuo marito per vendetta verso quel uomno ci sarebbe pure stato, ne avrebbe avuto i buoni motivi ed il suo giudizio su di lui e su quella povera donna si sarebbe equivalso al suo, mentre tu secondo me non potevi da amante porti come giudice del tuo amante, tu eri colpevole come lui stesso e personalmente se io avessi saputo di essere stato tradito dall'amante di quella che era la mia ragazza gli avrei chiesto un incontro per parlare e non so cosa gli avrei fatto...solo perchè anche gli amanti hanno il 50% della colpa.


----------



## Grande82 (10 Luglio 2009)

signori, a davvero credete l'abbia detto al marito per sincerità?
spesso si tradisce come 'segnale' per l'altro membro della coppia, per dirgli di muoversi e che ci sta per perdere.... in questi casi la confessione serve solo a far scoppiare la bomba. 
infatti Lds era in crisi col  marito da un bel pò!!!
Confessare alla di lui moglie, invece, è inqualificabile e non merita alcun commento.


----------



## Old danut (10 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Confessare alla di lui moglie, invece, è inqualificabile e non merita alcun commento.


Su questo concordo in pieno, l'unica persona  che poteva avercela con l'amante era il marito che ha scoperto di essere alce mentolo. Personalmente io se avessi scoperto di essere cornuto con un uomo impegnato gli avrei rovinato la famiglia senza alcuna pietà.


----------



## Old sperella (10 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> signori, a davvero credete l'abbia detto al marito per sincerità?
> spesso si tradisce come 'segnale' per l'altro membro della coppia, per dirgli di muoversi e che ci sta per perdere.... in questi casi la confessione serve solo a far scoppiare la bomba.
> infatti Lds era in crisi col  marito da un bel pò!!!
> Confessare alla di lui moglie, invece, è inqualificabile e non merita alcun commento.


triplo inchino


----------



## Grande82 (10 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> triplo inchino


 attenta alla schena, con questo clima pazzerello, poi... metti una folata di vento...


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (13 Luglio 2009)

Bene, per rendervi tutti felici: l'ho fatto per vendetta, volevo godere vedendoli tutti contorcersi per il dolore e magari anche perchè mi piace essere odiata e distruggere quante più famiglie possibile! 
Vi piacerebbe di più se le cose stessero così?


----------



## Nobody (13 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Salve a tutti.
> 
> Ecco la mia storia. Io e lui sposati, amanti da un anno, grandi dichiarazioni d'amore, marito e padre modello dalle 18 alle 7, durante i fine settimana, nelle feste comandate.
> Credevo alle sue parole e al suo dichiarato amore.
> ...


Vuoi la mia prima impressione, senza leggere il resto? Secondo me sei una stronza egoista, e se fossi stato in lui, dopo ti avrei cercata per prenderti a calci.


----------



## Lettrice (13 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vuoi la mia prima impressione, senza leggere il resto? Secondo me sei una stronza egoista, e se fossi stato in lui, dopo ti avrei cercata per prenderti a calci.


Ti quoto!


----------



## Old Iris2 (13 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Bene, per rendervi tutti felici: l'ho fatto per vendetta, volevo godere vedendoli tutti contorcersi per il dolore e magari anche perchè mi piace essere odiata e distruggere quante più famiglie possibile!
> Vi piacerebbe di più se le cose stessero così?


 
Lo abbiamo capito perfettamente.
Peggio per te.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Veramente gli ho sempre detto che avrebbe dovuto essere sincero con lei. Io e mio marito stavamo parlando di divorzio da un po'


ah ecco, quindi lo spingevi ad essere sincero (come lo sei stata tu con tuo marito, DURANTE??? oh il bue che dice cornuto all'asino è veramente patetico all'estrema potenza) per un tornaconto. metti caso che ti sistemavi con un altro, dato che il marito non andava più bene.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> signori, a davvero credete l'abbia detto al marito per sincerità?
> .


no, perché?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Bene, per rendervi tutti felici: l'ho fatto per vendetta, volevo godere vedendoli tutti contorcersi per il dolore e magari anche perchè mi piace essere odiata e distruggere quante più famiglie possibile!
> Vi piacerebbe di più se le cose stessero così?


quale che sia la ragione rimani una vigliacca che ha fatto una vigliaccata. o una stronza che ha fatto una stronzata. scegli cosa preferisci


----------



## Old Iris2 (13 Luglio 2009)

Comunque ti sei giocata la possibilità, prima remota, ora inesistente, che di costruiti un futuro con lui.
Ti sei persa il marito e pure l'amante.


----------



## Lettrice (13 Luglio 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Comunque ti sei giocata la possibilità, prima remota, ora inesistente, che di costruiti un futuro con lui.
> Ti sei persa il marito e pure l'amante.


Avanti il prossimo!


----------



## Old Iris2 (13 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Avanti il prossimo!


Sperando che sia marito che amante non vadano a raccontare in giro la storia. Con una simile reputazione di piantagnane, si ammoscerebbe pure un caimano arrapato


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (13 Luglio 2009)

Che bello incontrare tante belle anime candide con le loro belle ali dietro le spalle! Tutti così buoni ed altruisti, comprensivi e compassionevoli. 
Dopo le miei "inopportune" confessioni ho incrociato in libreria "Se il tuo 'lui' è sposato..." di M. Morganti e S. E. Di Vaio, quando l'ho letto ho capito quanto stupida ed ingenua fossi stata a pensare che la mia storia fosse unica e il mio 'lui' speciale e sincero.....ma naturalmente è tutto falso.....per una che tradisce la buona fede non esiste veeeerooooo?!?!


----------



## Nobody (13 Luglio 2009)

*che cattivona...*



libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Bene, per rendervi tutti felici: *l'ho fatto per vendetta, volevo godere vedendoli tutti contorcersi per il dolore* e *magari anche perchè mi piace essere odiata e distruggere quante più famiglie possibile! *
> Vi piacerebbe di più se le cose stessero così?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> per una che tradisce la buona fede non esiste veeeerooooo?!?!



no.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Che bello incontrare tante belle anime candide con le loro belle ali dietro le spalle! Tutti così buoni ed altruisti, comprensivi e compassionevoli.
> Dopo le miei "inopportune" confessioni ho incrociato in libreria "Se il tuo 'lui' è sposato..." di M. Morganti e S. E. Di Vaio, quando l'ho letto ho capito quanto stupida ed ingenua fossi stata a pensare che la mia storia fosse unica e il mio 'lui' speciale e sincero.....ma naturalmente è tutto falso.....per una che tradisce la buona fede non esiste veeeerooooo?!?!



andare a fare volutamente del male ad un'altra persona non è buona fede. sei stata pessima. e sei pessima ora nel non ammetterlo e nel cercare tali ridicole giustificazioni.


----------



## Old Iris2 (13 Luglio 2009)

Dài, non invocare la buona fede!!! Sei patetica...e neanche l'ingenuità.
Sei poco intelligente. Punto. Mica è colpa tua.
leggiti il libro...almeno lui non ti risponde.


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (13 Luglio 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Comunque ti sei giocata la possibilità, prima remota, ora inesistente, che di costruiti un futuro con lui.
> Ti sei persa il marito e pure l'amante.


Ma no! e io che ero convinta che mi avrebbe amata più di prima! Ma davvero dici che rischio di perderli? OH c..o!


----------



## Old Iris2 (13 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Ma no! e io che ero convinta che mi avrebbe amata più di prima! Ma davvero dici che rischio di perderli? OH c..o!


 Ci fai o ci sei? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Mi pare una boiata, questa storia.


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Luglio 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Dài, non invocare la buona fede!!! Sei patetica...e neanche l'ingenuità.
> Sei poco intelligente. Punto. Mica è colpa tua.
> leggiti il libro...almeno lui non ti risponde.


e anche questa è sistemata 

	
	
		
		
	


	





chi mi fa un suntino della situazione please?


----------



## Lettrice (13 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Che bello incontrare tante belle anime candide con le loro belle ali dietro le spalle! Tutti così buoni ed altruisti, comprensivi e compassionevoli.
> Dopo le miei "inopportune" confessioni ho incrociato in libreria "Se il tuo 'lui' è sposato..." di M. Morganti e S. E. Di Vaio, quando l'ho letto ho capito quanto stupida ed ingenua fossi stata a pensare che la mia storia fosse unica e il mio 'lui' speciale e sincero.....ma naturalmente è tutto falso.....per una che tradisce la buona fede non esiste veeeerooooo?!?!


Tacere non e'altruismo e' furbizia! Si vede che sei poco furba


----------



## Lettrice (13 Luglio 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Ci fai o ci sei?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Credo cercasse di essere ironica


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e anche questa è sistemata
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ha tradito per un anno, quando si è rotta del giocattolo ha confessato al marito e ha cercato la moglie dell'amante, dicendole tutto. ma tutto tutto. sia di lei, che delle di lui precedenti amanti. 

ah, l'ha fatto perché le dispiaceva che ci fosse qusta donna che subiva corna da 20 anni.


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ha tradito per un anno, quando si è rotta del giocattolo ha confessato al marito e ha cercato la moglie dell'amante, dicendole tutto. ma tutto tutto. sia di lei, che delle di lui precedenti amanti.
> 
> ah, l'ha fatto perché le dispiaceva che ci fosse qusta donna che subiva corna da 20 anni.


ma tradire senza rompere i coglioni alle mogli o ai mariti becchi  o?? mai??


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (13 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> quale che sia la ragione rimani una vigliacca che ha fatto una vigliaccata. o una stronza che ha fatto una stronzata. scegli cosa preferisci


Hai ragione! Le moglie pluricornute (come te probabilmente) dovrebbero rimanere nella loro felice ignoranza ad aspettare che il marito confessi loro che mentre le povere anime si prendono cura di casa figli e lavoro lui va in giro a trombarsi il trombabile giurando eterno amore ad ogni f..a cretina in cui riesce a ficcarlo!
Così si comporta una persona leale!


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Hai ragione! Le moglie pluricornute (come te probabilmente) dovrebbero rimanere nella loro felice ignoranza ad aspettare che il marito confessi loro che mentre le povere anime si prendono cura di casa figli e lavoro lui va in giro a trombarsi il trombabile giurando eterno amore ad ogni f..a cretina in cui riesce a ficcarlo!
> Così si comporta una persona leale!


ma scusa tu non hai fatto lo stesso con tuo marito?


----------



## Lettrice (13 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Hai ragione! Le moglie pluricornute (come te probabilmente) dovrebbero rimanere nella loro felice ignoranza ad aspettare che il marito confessi loro che mentre le povere anime si prendono cura di casa figli e lavoro lui va in giro a trombarsi il trombabile giurando eterno amore ad ogni f..a cretina in cui riesce a ficcarlo!
> Così si comporta una persona leale!


La giustiziera delle corna!

Ma va a pigliare il tram!


----------



## Old Iris2 (13 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Credo cercasse di essere ironica


Pensa te!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Hai ragione! Le moglie pluricornute (come te probabilmente) dovrebbero rimanere nella loro felice ignoranza ad aspettare che il marito confessi loro che mentre le povere anime si prendono cura di casa figli e lavoro lui va in giro a trombarsi il trombabile giurando eterno amore ad ogni f..a cretina in cui riesce a ficcarlo!
> Così si comporta una persona leale!



sto male, è arrivata un altra con l'insulto orginale  

	
	
		
		
	


	





comunque ciccia, stai cercando delle giustificazioni veramente arrancate per aria. stai facendo una di quelle figure di merda che neanche una faccia nuova potrebbe toglierti di dosso.
TU SEI UNA DI QUELLE CHE GLI HA PERMESSO DI FICCARLO, TU SEI UNA DI QUELLE CHE SI SCOPAVA IL MARITO mentre le stava a casa a badare ai figli. hai poco da fare la santa coscienziosa. hai poco da cercare di lavarti la coscienza. l'hai fatta becca pure tu e non hai scusanti per quello che hai fatto dopo.


----------



## Nobody (13 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *La giustiziera delle corna!*
> 
> Ma va a pigliare il tram!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma scusa tu non hai fatto lo stesso con tuo marito?


ma lei ora è pentita, ha letto un libro


----------



## Lettrice (13 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


>
























































































    piantala subito


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La giustiziera delle corna!
> 
> Ma va a pigliare il tram!


o madonna 

	
	
		
		
	


	






il tram...


ma non era piu' bello _in ther cul_


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Luglio 2009)

non ho voglia di leggere tutto e non ci capisco niente


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


cRItino..non mi fare ridere cosi , sono sul lavoro


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Luglio 2009)

aiuto..


----------



## Amoremio (13 Luglio 2009)

senti cabrita,
ma tu davvero credevi che lui amasse te anche se sapevi che non eri la prima?

a parte tutto, mi piacerebbe sapere come ha reagito la moglie
forse l'hai detto, ma l'ho saltato?


----------



## Old Iris2 (13 Luglio 2009)

Cabrita? 
E chi è...


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> senti cabrita,
> ma tu davvero credevi che lui amasse te anche se sapevi che non eri la prima?
> 
> a parte tutto, mi piacerebbe sapere come ha reagito la moglie
> forse l'hai detto, ma l'ho saltato?


ma come cabrita?


----------



## Old Iris2 (13 Luglio 2009)

Non lo so.
L'unica cosa chiara è come si esegue il rimming...


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Luglio 2009)

*iris*



Iris2 ha detto:


> Cabrita?
> E chi è...


non sai chi è cabrita?


peggio per te 

	
	
		
		
	


	










ps benritrovata iris .-)


----------



## Old Iris2 (13 Luglio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> non sai chi è cabrita?
> 
> 
> peggio per te
> ...


 
Grazie...

no, non lo so.


----------



## Grande82 (13 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Che bello incontrare tante belle anime candide con le loro belle ali dietro le spalle! Tutti così buoni ed altruisti, comprensivi e compassionevoli.
> Dopo le miei "inopportune" confessioni ho incrociato in libreria "Se il tuo 'lui' è sposato..." di M. Morganti e S. E. Di Vaio, quando l'ho letto ho capito quanto stupida ed ingenua fossi stata a pensare che la mia storia fosse unica e il mio 'lui' speciale e sincero.....ma naturalmente è tutto falso.....per una che tradisce la buona fede non esiste veeeerooooo?!?!


 e dov'è la buona fede nel mettere casini nella di lui vita e matrimonio????
Un sacco di donne qui sono state amanti.
E pure uomini. 
Alcuni/e in buona fede alcuni/e meno. 
Ma nell'accettare il 'ruolo' dell'amante si fa un patto con l'altro. Un patto che dice 'questa è la tua situazione e se non mi starà bene pretenderò ma non ti incasinerò la vita'. E lo si fa, quel patto, anche se si è single.
Si chiama rispetto e consapevolezza delle proprie scelte.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> e dov'è la buona fede nel mettere casini nella di lui vita e matrimonio????
> Un sacco di donne qui sono state amanti.
> E pure uomini.
> Alcuni/e in buona fede alcuni/e meno.
> ...


mi inchino parecchio! glande vuoi essere la mia amante?


----------



## Lettrice (13 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mi inchino parecchio! glande vuoi essere la mia amante?


Certo che sei un po'un puttanino


----------



## brugola (13 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Certo che sei un po'un puttanino


un pò???


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Certo che sei un po'un puttanino


mi son lasciata prendere la mano ma in realtà non lo farei. persona fedele sugnu. e se proprio lo faccio, poi mi pento e confesso tutto a tutti e si volta pagina


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> un pò???


cos'avrà voluto dire?


----------



## Grande82 (13 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mi inchino parecchio! glande vuoi essere la mia amante?
















 le farò sapere.
cordialità!


----------



## brugola (13 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> le farò sapere.
> cordialità!


lasciala perdere, poi ti fa soffrire


----------



## Grande82 (13 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> lasciala perdere, poi ti fa soffrire


 dici che racconta tutto a mia moglie e alle altre amanti?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> dici che racconta tutto a mia moglie e alle altre amanti?


solo se mi pento


----------



## Lettrice (13 Luglio 2009)

Che stronze malscopate che siete!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che stronze malscopate che siete!


si nota molto eh?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Luglio 2009)

Però...
...tutti hanno visto la cosa dal punto di vista della traditrice che si è voluta lavare la coscienza e del mancato rispetto del patto tra amanti e della crudeltà della rivelazione per la moglie tradita...
Invece io da tradita credo che avrei voluto saperlo e saperlo il prima possibile.
Un rapporto che si regge con la stampella di tradimenti seriali si regge non solo sulla menzogna necessaria per nascondere le "marachelle" -(ho imparato da silvio), ma anche sulla menzogna di una parte di sè che, probabilmente, la moglie non vorrebbe e potrebbe amare.
Io credo che la erità non le abbia fatto male.
Oppure ...Amarax, Amoremio, io vorremmo forse continuare a vivere nell'ignoranza della verità?
Certo che il dolore è atroce, ma è come scoprire di avere una grave malattia: è atroce ...ma non per questo evitiamo di fare screenig e prevenzione ...perché le malattie se ci sono continuano a esserci anche se vogliamo fingere che non ci siano.

Insomma possiamo dare un giudizio negativo su quanto racconta di aver fatto la scrivente ...ma siamo certi che avrebbe fatto meglio, per la tradita, a tacere?


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però...
> ...tutti hanno visto la cosa dal punto di vista della traditrice che si è voluta lavare la coscienza e del mancato rispetto del patto tra amanti e della crudeltà della rivelazione per la moglie tradita...
> Invece io da tradita credo che avrei voluto saperlo e saperlo il prima possibile.
> Un rapporto che si regge con la stampella di tradimenti seriali si regge non solo sulla menzogna necessaria per nascondere le "marachelle" -(ho imparato da silvio), ma anche sulla menzogna di una parte di sè che, probabilmente, la moglie non vorrebbe e potrebbe amare.
> ...


E tu credi che la tradita lo vorrebbe sapere dall'amante del marito, questa verità? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





E che le crederebbe? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





O che verrebbe ancor più dilaniata dal dubbio tra le negazioni (facili da prevdere) del marito e le affermazioni di un'amante? (di cui dirà che è fuori di testa, che fa così perchè lui si è negato nonostante le sue insistenze, e facezie similari...)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Luglio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E tu credi che la tradita lo vorrebbe sapere dall'amante del marito, questa verità?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uno non vorrebbe proprio saperlo di un tradimento, ma non per restarne all'oscuro, ma perché non vorrebbe che ci fosse.
Saperlo dall'amante è atroce, ma non lo so se sia meglio saperlo dal marito di lei o da un sms o rientrando a casa o dal pc o da qualsiasi altra imprudenza..
Che poi il traditore neghi è un cliché che non mi pare che si verifichi più così spesso.
In ogni caso, come ogni buon inquirente, il tradito cerca e trova riscontri, soprattutto nei suoi ricordi.
Per me è fondamentale sapere per poter ritrovarsi nella condizione di poter scegliere della propria vita.
L'atto di dirlo in sè è considerato spregevole e io mai lo farei, così come mai avrei informato il co-tradito.
Ma io spostavo la discussione sul vantaggio di sapere.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (18 Luglio 2009)

Visto? Ha ragione posner nel suo bellissimo libro " Sesso e ragione ". 
A conti fatti per un uomo concedersi qualche volta la sana compagnia di una escort, costa infinitamente meno che infognarsi in una relazione extra stabile. Infatti ora per quest'uomo la cui amante ha avuto la bella pensata di denunciare tutto, venendo meno ad un patto che in teoria dovrebbe essere di sangue, deve affrontare prezzi altissimi da pagare. Non so come reagirei, non ci voglio pensare. 

E solo perchè vede i maritini felici sulla spiaggia.

Incredibile che vita! Neanche delle amanti ci si può più fidare...ma dove andremo a finire???


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Visto? Ha ragione posner nel suo bellissimo libro " Sesso e ragione ".
> A conti fatti per un uomo concedersi qualche volta la sana compagnia di una escort, costa infinitamente meno che infognarsi in una relazione extra stabile. Infatti ora per quest'uomo la cui amante ha avuto la bella pensata di denunciare tutto, venendo meno ad un patto che in teoria dovrebbe essere di sangue, deve affrontare prezzi altissimi da pagare. Non so come reagirei, non ci voglio pensare.
> 
> E solo perchè vede i maritini felici sulla spiaggia.
> ...


 Veramente io mi stupisco sempre di come persone che non sono affidabili si fidino di altri ...basandosi su un patto (spesso neppure chiaro) tra complici.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (18 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Veramente io mi stupisco sempre di come persone che non sono affidabili si fidino di altri ...basandosi su un patto (spesso neppure chiaro) tra complici.


Ma vuoi scherzare? Due sposati che si alleano con altri sposati sono uniti dalla consapevolezza che ognuno dei due deve proteggere l'altro. Si crea un'alleanza tipica dei criminali. Guai a venir scoperti. Se si viene scoperti è l'inferno. Basta se io fossi al posto di quel pover uomo, e avessi una moglie che si fida...dovrei tentare la carta...di..." Pfui...questa che ti ha telefonato è la solita mitomane. Mi rompe i coglioni da un anno e siccome le ho dato picche perchè non mi piaceva ora inscena tutta questa farsa! Non vorrai credere alla lingua di una pazza sfasciafamiglie, pianta casini, e non a tuo marito!".
Poi vado in cerca della mia amante e là sono guai. Per lei.
Robe da non credere.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ma vuoi scherzare? Due sposati che si alleano con altri sposati sono uniti dalla consapevolezza che ognuno dei due deve proteggere l'altro. Si crea un'alleanza tipica dei criminali. Guai a venir scoperti. Se si viene scoperti è l'inferno. Basta se io fossi al posto di quel pover uomo, e avessi una moglie che si fida...dovrei tentare la carta...di..." Pfui...questa che ti ha telefonato è la solita mitomane. Mi rompe i coglioni da un anno e siccome le ho dato picche perchè non mi piaceva ora inscena tutta questa farsa! Non vorrai credere alla lingua di una pazza sfasciafamiglie, pianta casini, e non a tuo marito!".
> Poi vado in cerca della mia amante e là sono guai. Per lei.
> Robe da non credere.


Non è che una che si fida è proprio cretina...eh...
So che è un patto tra complici ..ma a volte i complici ti sparano per avere tutto il bottino...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (18 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non è che una che si fida è proprio cretina...eh...
> So che è un patto tra complici ..ma a volte i complici ti sparano per avere tutto il bottino...


Una che si fida è intelligente. E della sua fiducia non bisogna mai abusare. ( ovvio conosco gente che dice..."di te mi fido"...ma poi passa la vita a controllare!). Hai ragione sempre guardarsi le spalle. Se ho l'amante e sento puzza di guai, costi quel che costi, siluro l'amante. Ma non certo in questo modo qua. Bastava dire al tuo amante: " Senti mi sono resa conto che quello che facciamo non va bene nei confronti dei nostri rispettivi consorti, è meglio per tutti che non ci vediamo più!".
Ma vi rendete conto? Telefonare alla moglie del tuo amante? 

Mah...non ci sono più le amanti di una volta!!! Che erano le uniche vere amiche su cui contare...


----------



## Amoremio (19 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Una che si fida è intelligente. E della sua fiducia non bisogna mai abusare. ( ovvio conosco gente che dice..."di te mi fido"...ma poi passa la vita a controllare!). Hai ragione sempre guardarsi le spalle. Se ho l'amante e sento puzza di guai, costi quel che costi, siluro l'amante. Ma non certo in questo modo qua. Bastava dire al tuo amante: " Senti mi sono resa conto che quello che facciamo non va bene nei confronti dei nostri rispettivi consorti, è meglio per tutti che non ci vediamo più!".
> Ma vi rendete conto? Telefonare alla moglie del tuo amante?
> 
> Mah...non ci sono più le amanti di una volta!!! Che erano le uniche vere amiche su cui contare...


complessivamente
non so se mi fai più ribrezzo o pena

senza offesa


----------



## Old amarax (19 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ha tradito per un anno, quando si è rotta del giocattolo ha confessato al marito e ha cercato la moglie dell'amante, dicendole tutto. ma tutto tutto. sia di lei, che delle di lui precedenti amanti.
> 
> ah, l'ha fatto perché le dispiaceva che ci fosse qusta donna che subiva corna da 20 anni.


 
somiglia all'amante del mio


----------



## Old amarax (19 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Salve a tutti.
> 
> Ecco la mia storia. Io e lui sposati, amanti da un anno, grandi dichiarazioni d'amore, marito e padre modello dalle 18 alle 7, durante i fine settimana, nelle feste comandate.
> Credevo alle sue parole e al suo dichiarato amore.
> ...


Che tu abbia voluto raccontare tutto a tuo marito ci sta: una reazione di voglia di coerenza, di pulizia. 
Ma perchè chiamare la moglie? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Premetto che io del tradimento subìto me ne sono accorata da sola.
Perchè intrometterti nell'altro rapporto?


----------



## Old amarax (19 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> No caro...nessuno mi aveva scoperta. Ho confessato perchè sentivo la necessità di tornare ad essere onesta.





libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Diciamo che per quanto riguarda la spiata entrano in gioco due motivazioni: una è senza dubbio la *vendetta, *l'altra il *fastidio che provavo a sapere che una donna fosse ripetutamente tradita con tanta ipocrisia e leggerezza*.


 
ma lui ti aveva scaricata?


----------



## Old amarax (19 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Una donna che avrebbe continuato a vivere sbattendosi per tenere in piedi la baracca convinta di farlo per il migliore degli uomini.....certo non l'uomo che invece aveva vicino. Io penso che avesse il diritto di sapere che mentre lei era al lavoro lui.......





libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Quindi i traditori dovrebbero vedersi garantita l'immunità a vita? Chi ha ferito di più la povera donna...io con la verità o lui con 20 anni di corna?





libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Il suo motto era "negare tutto anche l'evidenza". Io avrei ringraziato chi me l'avesse detto!


 





  ma tu non sei lei! e nella sua vita non c'entri!


----------



## Old amarax (19 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> spero di non trovare mai nella mia vita una persona così "generosa" con me


 













io te lo auguro


----------



## Old amarax (19 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Visto? Ha ragione posner nel suo bellissimo libro " Sesso e ragione ".
> A conti fatti *per un uomo concedersi qualche volta la sana compagnia di una escort, costa infinitamente meno che infognarsi in una relazione extra stabile.* Infatti ora per quest'uomo la cui amante ha avuto la bella pensata di denunciare tutto, *venendo meno ad un patto che in teoria dovrebbe essere di sangue*, deve affrontare prezzi altissimi da pagare. Non so come reagirei, non ci voglio pensare.
> 
> E solo perchè vede i maritini felici sulla spiaggia.
> ...


 










prepariamo un codice deontologico del traditore?
Lo facciamo in gruppo e lo pubblichiamo


----------



## Old amarax (19 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però...
> ...tutti hanno visto la cosa dal punto di vista della traditrice che si è voluta lavare la coscienza e del mancato rispetto del patto tra amanti e della crudeltà della rivelazione per la moglie tradita...
> Invece io da tradita credo che avrei voluto saperlo e saperlo il prima possibile.
> Un rapporto che si regge con la stampella di tradimenti seriali si regge non solo sulla menzogna necessaria per nascondere le "marachelle" -(ho imparato da silvio), ma anche sulla menzogna di una parte di sè che, probabilmente, la moglie non vorrebbe e potrebbe amare.
> ...


Io credo sia meglio accorgeresene da sola.
L'umiliazione più grande è saperlo attraverso l'amante. E non vedo xchè una donna che si scopa tuo marito te lo debba dire...
A meno che non speri che così la moglie lo sbatta fuori e lei se lo prende.


----------



## Old amarax (19 Luglio 2009)

*x liberta di scelta*

E poi? com'è andata con tuo marito? e con il tuo amante? e lui con la moglie? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





P.s. Il tuo nick è chiaro. 
Pensi che alla moglie di lui questa libertà non l'hai concessa?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Luglio 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Io credo sia meglio accorgeresene da sola.
> L'umiliazione più grande è saperlo attraverso l'amante. E non vedo xchè una donna che si scopa tuo marito te lo debba dire...
> A meno che non speri che così la moglie lo sbatta fuori e lei se lo prende.



Meglio non essere tradite
meglio che sia una cosa irrilevante e non saperlo
meglio che lui parli chiaramente di un problema
meglio accorgersene da soli
MEGLIO saperlo il prima possibile
 Se lui deve far decidere alle donne cosa fare della sua vita...che se lo prenda ..e se lo tenga


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Luglio 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Io credo sia meglio accorgeresene da sola.
> L'umiliazione più grande è saperlo attraverso l'amante. E non vedo xchè una donna che si scopa tuo marito te lo debba dire...
> A meno che non *speri che così la moglie lo sbatta fuori e lei se lo prende*.


E' una speranza abbastanza vacua: chi si piglierebbe colei che ti ha incasinato la vita o, nel minimo, ti ha forzato la mano decidendo per te tempi e modi per uscire dal tuo rapporto coniugale?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Solo un pazzo o un senza palle!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Luglio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E' una speranza abbastanza vacua: chi si piglierebbe colei che ti ha incasinato la vita o, nel minimo, ti ha forzato la mano decidendo per te tempi e modi per uscire dal tuo rapporto coniugale?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sopravvaluti gli uomini... e le sfere...


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Visto? Ha ragione posner nel suo bellissimo libro " Sesso e ragione ".
> A conti fatti per un uomo concedersi qualche volta la sana compagnia di una escort, costa infinitamente meno che infognarsi in una relazione extra stabile. Infatti ora per quest'uomo la cui amante ha avuto la bella pensata di denunciare tutto, venendo meno ad un patto che in teoria dovrebbe essere di sangue, deve affrontare prezzi altissimi da pagare. Non so come reagirei, non ci voglio pensare.
> 
> E solo perchè vede i maritini felici sulla spiaggia.
> ...


ma è proprio dell'amante che non ci si deve fidare!!
si vede che non sei esperto


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma è proprio dell'amante che non ci si deve fidare!!
> si vede che non sei esperto


ma va?


----------



## Old lordpinceton (19 Luglio 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> prepariamo un codice deontologico del traditore?
> Lo facciamo in gruppo e lo pubblichiamo


Ma cavoli era una delle cose che speravo di trovare qui dentro. Ma secondo me ci direbbero..." Che stupidi sti qua, hanno scoperto l'acqua calda!"...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (19 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> complessivamente
> non so se mi fai più ribrezzo o pena
> 
> senza offesa


silurata per caso???
Cosa ti disturba della mia sincerità?
In ogni caso è un problema tuo. Non posso piacere a tutti. Ovvio.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (19 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma è proprio dell'amante che non ci si deve fidare!!
> si vede che non sei esperto


Strano si vede che me le sono scelte bene, (tranne in un caso disastroso), perchè io a loro devo tutto. Mi hanno sempre fatto riflettere. Direi che hanno sempre sventato con sana diplomazia i miei propositi bellici. Guai se non ci fossero loro....guai...


----------



## Old amarax (19 Luglio 2009)

avete fatto scappare la nuova iscritta...ora vedete fedi che vi dice


----------



## Old saphira (20 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta sei sparita? la verità detta da tante persone fa male?
Io concordo a pieno con chi sostiene che dirlo a tuo marito ci stava, ma alla moglie di lui NOOOOOOOOOO.
Capisco anche che quando ci sei dentro puoi pensare MI AMA VERAMENTE! ma qui non si parla nemmeno di un uomo che ha avuto solo te come amante in tutti i suoi anni di matrimonio, ma di un uomo che è recidivo...cosa ti faceva pensare che tu eri diversa dalle altre? 
Io capisco che cedimenti nella vita possono capitare, mai dire mai nella vita.... ma tu dopo 1 ANNO DI TRADIMENTO vai ad aprire gli occhi e a farti gli "scrupoli" (falsissimi tra l'altro) di KISSA' QUANTE DONNE POVERINE SONO CORNUTE?
Non esiste minimamente cara. É chiara la vendetta perchè il tuo caro amante non ha mollato la sua famigliola per correre da te.
E oltre tutto ti rodeva il fatto (se ho capito bene) che tra loro non si parlava di divorzio mentre tra te e tuo marito si... 
quindi ecco che qui SUBENTRA LA PAURA DI STAR SOLA (TRISTISSIMA PER ALTRO) e pur di non rimanere sola tu, hai voluto che magarti pure l'altro stesse solo giusto?
Sei stata meschina, e da donna mi vergogno che ci siano donne come te in giro e bisogna sempre avere mille occhi aperti.


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (21 Luglio 2009)

saphira ha detto:


> libertà di scelta sei sparita? la verità detta da tante persone fa male?
> Io concordo a pieno con chi sostiene che dirlo a tuo marito ci stava, ma alla moglie di lui NOOOOOOOOOO.
> Capisco anche che quando ci sei dentro puoi pensare MI AMA VERAMENTE! ma qui non si parla nemmeno di un uomo che ha avuto solo te come amante in tutti i suoi anni di matrimonio, ma di un uomo che è recidivo...cosa ti faceva pensare che tu eri diversa dalle altre?
> Io capisco che cedimenti nella vita possono capitare, mai dire mai nella vita.... ma tu dopo 1 ANNO DI TRADIMENTO vai ad aprire gli occhi e a farti gli "scrupoli" (falsissimi tra l'altro) di KISSA' QUANTE DONNE POVERINE SONO CORNUTE?
> ...



Ne' sparita ne' pentita. Convinta di ciò che ho fatto. In pace con me stessa, con la mia coscienza e con il mondo.  Così è, se vi pare!


----------



## Old lordpinceton (21 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Ne' sparita ne' pentita. Convinta di ciò che ho fatto. In pace con me stessa, con la mia coscienza e con il mondo. Così è, se vi pare!


Certo...tanto..
Cosa fatta capo ha.
Ma adesso chi sistema il casino?
Poi dicono che siamo noi uomini a farci rodere dal senso di colpa e cercare di lasciar tracce per farci beccare...


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (21 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Certo...tanto..
> Cosa fatta capo ha.
> Ma adesso chi sistema il casino?
> Poi dicono che siamo noi uomini a farci rodere dal senso di colpa e cercare di lasciar tracce per farci beccare...


Io ho pagato il mio conto...che lui paghi il suo! Per me quella parte della mia vita è un capitolo chiuso.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (21 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Io ho pagato il mio conto...che lui paghi il suo! Per me quella parte della mia vita è un capitolo chiuso.


Sei crudele! Allora significa che lui ti stava scaricando, e tu non volevi. allora ti sei vendicata in questa maniera bislacca. Ripeto..per fortuna io non sono stato il tuo amante...perchè se una donna arriva a tirarmi un tiro del genere...divento veramente cattivo. 

Ora nel mondo dell'adulterio sei un paria.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (21 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Hai ragione! Le moglie pluricornute (come te probabilmente) dovrebbero rimanere nella loro felice ignoranza ad aspettare che il marito confessi loro che mentre le povere anime si prendono cura di casa figli e lavoro lui va in giro a trombarsi il trombabile giurando eterno amore ad ogni f..a cretina in cui riesce a ficcarlo!
> Così si comporta una persona leale!


Inaccettabile nel mio mondo non funziona così 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Anzi l'unico pentimento che io ho verso la mia storia extra stabile di anni fa è: 1) aver perso tempo e denaro che potevo impiegare più utilmente
2) Essermi stressato da morire
3) Aver tentato nell'impresa assurda di soddisfare i bisogni e le esigenze di due donne. 

Poi ok...quelli bravi a intortare le ingenuotte ci sono sempre stati. Anzi a certi più una è stupida più ne approfittano. 

Non mi piace che parli così delle mogli...


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Luglio 2009)

Anzi l'unico pentimento che io ho verso la mia storia extra stabile di anni fa è: 1) aver perso tempo e denaro che potevo impiegare più utilmente....eh..hai ragione, il mio èx è stato piu' furbo di te, ne aveva tre insieme e non ha mai speso una lira


2) Essermi stressato da morire..puoi migliorare, se vuoi ti consegno il suo cell. che ti da du dritte. 

	
	
		
		
	


	






3) Aver tentato nell'impresa assurda di soddisfare i bisogni e le esigenze di due donne. che generoso..hai pensato solo a loro, e a te niente 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Poi ok...quelli bravi a intortare le ingenuotte ci sono sempre stati. Anzi a certi più una è stupida più ne approfittano. 

Non mi piace che parli così delle mogli... 

	
	
		
		
	


	







a me invece piace come tratti e tua moglie la preferita, e quelle degli altri.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (21 Luglio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Anzi l'unico pentimento che io ho verso la mia storia extra stabile di anni fa è: 1) aver perso tempo e denaro che potevo impiegare più utilmente....eh..hai ragione, il mio èx è stato piu' furbo di te, ne aveva tre insieme e non ha mai speso una lira
> 
> 
> 2) Essermi stressato da morire..puoi migliorare, se vuoi ti consegno il suo cell. che ti da du dritte.
> ...


Ma perchè falso? Io ho solo portato la mia esperienza. Soggettiva. Ognuno ha la sua storia di vita...
Maria santissima che incazzose che siete...
Senti Micia...mai trattato male la moglie altrui...io ci sono stata lei ci è stata. Che tuo marito ne abbia avute tre e non abbia speso...
Costi: 1) Tempo
2) Auto
3) Ristoranti
4) Motel
5) Rischio di venir beccato
ecc...ecc..ecc...

Se tu credi che a lui abbiano spesato tutto...contenta te..a me pare impossibile...ma lo invidio da morire...beato lui!!!


----------



## Old amarax (21 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Io ho pagato il mio conto...*che lui paghi il suo! *Per me quella parte della mia vita è un capitolo chiuso.


 




















 ...e chi sei? un giudice? e meno male che gli amanti sfuggono il giudizio della gente "normale" che non è in grado di capire un amore che è al di sopra delle regole, delle ipocrisie...
ti meravigli, se qui, proprio qui, forum di tradimenti, ti si accusi di meschinità?
tu non sei NESSUNO nella vita di quella donna.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Le hai solo causato TU un dolore e questo non spettava a te.


----------



## lorelai (21 Luglio 2009)

Provo a immaginarlo. Ci provo, a immaginare come sarei stata se fosse stata _lei_ a farmelo sapere. Ma non ci riesco. 
E' stato già sufficientemente doloroso scoprirlo da sola, da tanti piccoli dettagli - le piccole perfide recriminazioni nei miei confronti, la voglia di passare più tempo da solo (eh già, proprio da solo), il cellulare sempre con sè mentre prima lo lasciava in giro...

Quanto l'ho odiata, perchè per mesi si era presa quel che era mio, mio, _mio_...

Quanto dolore mi avrebbe causato, se me l'avesse fatto sapere lei?

Non so se avrei retto. Credo che avrei spaccato tutto. Casa sua, tanto per cominciare, visto che so dove abita....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> ...e chi sei? un giudice? e meno male che gli amanti sfuggono il giudizio della gente "normale" che non è in grado di capire un amore che è al di sopra delle regole, delle ipocrisie...
> ti meravigli, se qui, proprio qui, forum di tradimenti, ti si accusi di meschinità?
> tu non sei NESSUNO nella vita di quella donna.
> 
> ...





lorelai ha detto:


> Provo a immaginarlo. Ci provo, a immaginare come sarei stata se fosse stata _lei_ a farmelo sapere. Ma non ci riesco.
> E' stato già sufficientemente doloroso scoprirlo da sola, da tanti piccoli dettagli - le piccole perfide recriminazioni nei miei confronti, la voglia di passare più tempo da solo (eh già, proprio da solo), il cellulare sempre con sè mentre prima lo lasciava in giro...
> 
> Quanto l'ho odiata, perchè per mesi si era presa quel che era mio, mio, _mio_...
> ...


 Ma avreste preferito non saperlo?


----------



## lorelai (21 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma avreste preferito non saperlo?



Per quanto mi riguarda, stavo comunque pensando di lasciarlo, non perchè non lo amassi, ma perchè non mi sentivo più amata, non come avrei voluto esserlo. 
Avevo già contattato la terapeuta, perchè stavo malissimo, mi sentivo bloccata, in trappola, in colpa perchè non ero _abbastanza._
Sapere mi è servito per impedirmi di rinviare ancora ciò che andava fatto. 
Ma ho saputo, diciamo, _al momento giusto_, quando ero pronta, avendo avuto il tempo di metabolizzare la possibilità che lui mi stesse tradendo.

Saperlo prima, da _lei_, sarebbe stato insostenibile.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2009)

lorelai ha detto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda, stavo comunque pensando di lasciarlo, non perchè non lo amassi, ma perchè non mi sentivo più amata, non come avrei voluto esserlo.
> Avevo già contattato la terapeuta, perchè stavo malissimo, mi sentivo bloccata, in trappola, in colpa perchè non ero _abbastanza._
> Sapere mi è servito per impedirmi di rinviare ancora ciò che andava fatto.
> Ma ho saputo, diciamo, _al momento giusto_, quando ero pronta, avendo avuto il tempo di metabolizzare la possibilità che lui mi stesse tradendo.
> ...


Si sostiene tutto, quando succede.


----------



## Old amarax (21 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma avreste preferito non saperlo?


 
Io preferisco averlo scoperto da sola. Almeno non mi sono sentita una cretina deficiente.
Che poi lei , gentilmente mi ha fatto sapere che non era la prima...rimasi comunque come una cretina deficiente.
Ci ho ripensato. Ho capito che non avevo capito perchè le altre non erano importanti per lui. Questa si. E di lei me ne sono accorta io.

La scorrettezza di libertà di scelta è ...è...incommensurabile.
Non solo libera di scegliere sceglie di avere una relazione extra con un uomo, sceglie di decidere di farglielo sapere. CHI è per lei?la madre? la sorella?non è NESSUNO.
E' solo una che ha scelto di sollazzarsi il marito.PUNTO.


Il male fatto non lo capisce nemmeno. Questo è gravissimo.


----------



## Old amarax (21 Luglio 2009)

lorelai ha detto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda, stavo comunque pensando di lasciarlo, non perchè non lo amassi, ma perchè non mi sentivo più amata, non come avrei voluto esserlo.
> Avevo già contattato la terapeuta, *perchè stavo malissimo, mi sentivo bloccata, in trappola, in colpa perchè non ero *_*abbastanza*._
> Sapere mi è servito per impedirmi di rinviare ancora ciò che andava fatto.
> Ma ho saputo, diciamo, _al momento giusto_, quando ero pronta, avendo avuto il tempo di metabolizzare la possibilità che lui mi stesse tradendo.
> ...


 
Questo l'ho provato anche io e lo dissi a lui.
Mi rispose che il problema non ero io ma lui. Lui che non sapeva rinunciare all'altra che si accontentava delle briciole di lui...io ero un problema solo perchè non mi accontentavo del tutto che avevo perchè quando era con me, esistevo solo io...
Capii in quell'istante che era fuori di testa e ...vabbè. Storia vecchia.


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Luglio 2009)

> lordpinceton ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma perchè falso? Io ho solo portato la mia esperienza. Soggettiva. Ognuno ha la sua storia di vita...
> ...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (21 Luglio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> > ..ma dove mi hai letto incazzata? ironica, ma incazzosa no.
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Miciolidia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > 1) Per quanto mi impegni non penso che riuscirò mai a fare un quoting fantastico come il tuo.
> ...


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (22 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Sei crudele! Allora significa che lui ti stava scaricando, e tu non volevi. allora ti sei vendicata in questa maniera bislacca. Ripeto..per fortuna io non sono stato il tuo amante...perchè se una donna arriva a tirarmi un tiro del genere...divento veramente cattivo.
> 
> Ora nel mondo dell'adulterio sei un paria.


No, io lo stavo scaricando e lui mi chiedeva di non chiudere, voleva prendere tempo per riflettere sulla sua situazione con la moglie, giurando e spergiurando che mi amava mentre io gli dicevo che era finita!

Paria nel mondo dell'adulterio?  Nun me ne potrebbe fregà de meno!!!


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (22 Luglio 2009)

lorelai ha detto:


> Provo a immaginarlo. Ci provo, a immaginare come sarei stata se fosse stata _lei_ a farmelo sapere. Ma non ci riesco.
> E' stato già sufficientemente doloroso scoprirlo da sola, da tanti piccoli dettagli - le piccole perfide recriminazioni nei miei confronti, la voglia di passare più tempo da solo (eh già, proprio da solo), il cellulare sempre con sè mentre prima lo lasciava in giro...
> 
> Quanto l'ho odiata, perchè per mesi si era presa quel che era mio, mio, _mio_...
> ...


Se c'era lei non era più tuo da tempo, non credi? E se lei non fosse stata l'unica ma solo l'ultima di tante forse sarebbe stato solo un bene saperlo ....finalmente!


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (22 Luglio 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Questo l'ho provato anche io e lo dissi a lui.
> Mi rispose che il problema non ero io ma lui. Lui che non sapeva rinunciare all'altra che si accontentava delle briciole di lui...io ero un problema solo perchè non mi accontentavo del tutto che avevo perchè quando era con me, esistevo solo io...
> Capii in quell'istante che era fuori di testa e ...vabbè. Storia vecchia.


Loro (i traditori seriali) sono tutti così Amarax...propinano a mogli e amanti le stesse balle (tra l'altro prive di fantasia) e fino a quando non vengono fermati si godono i benefici che vengono da entrambe le situazioni. Sei davvero sicura che non avresti preferito sapere prima che cos'era lui davvero? Conoscere per poter scegliere? Non credi che ogni tacca sulla sua cintura sia stata un'umiliazione che avresti potuto evitare?


----------



## Amoremio (22 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Loro (i traditori seriali) sono tutti così Amarax...propinano a mogli e amanti le stesse balle (tra l'altro prive di fantasia) e fino a quando non vengono fermati si godono i benefici che vengono da entrambe le situazioni. Sei davvero sicura che non avresti preferito sapere prima che cos'era lui davvero? Conoscere per poter scegliere? Non credi che ogni tacca sulla sua cintura sia stata un'umiliazione che avresti potuto evitare?


piuttosto che trovarti di fronte ex abrupto una str... incazzata perchè l'ha data a mio marito e non ha ottenuto quello che voleva?

no 
preferisco scoprirlo io o che me lo dica lui


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (22 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> piuttosto che trovarti di fronte ex abrupto una str... incazzata perchè l'ha data a mio marito e non ha ottenuto quello che voleva?
> 
> no
> preferisco scoprirlo io o che me lo dica lui


Perchè parti da presupposto che non abbia ottenuto quello che voleva? Cosa avrei dovuto volere secondo te?


----------



## Amoremio (22 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Salve a tutti.
> 
> .... amanti da un anno, grandi dichiarazioni d'amore, marito e padre modello dalle 18 alle 7, durante i fine settimana, nelle feste comandate.
> Credevo alle sue parole e al suo dichiarato amore.
> ...





libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Veramente gli ho sempre detto che avrebbe dovuto essere sincero con lei. Io e mio marito stavamo parlando di divorzio da un po'





libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Hai ragione! Le moglie pluricornute
> ....
> aspettare che il marito confessi loro che ...... va in giro a trombarsi il trombabile giurando eterno amore ad ogni *f..a cretina* in cui riesce a ficcarlo!
> Così si comporta *una persona leale*!


 


libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Io ho pagato il mio conto...che lui paghi il suo! Per me quella parte della mia vita è un capitolo chiuso.





libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Perchè parti da presupposto che non abbia ottenuto quello che voleva? Cosa avrei dovuto volere secondo te?


 
ti rispondo, anche se tu hai evitato di farmi la stessa cortesia




Amoremio ha detto:


> senti cabrita,
> ma tu davvero credevi che lui amasse te anche se sapevi che non eri la prima?
> 
> a parte tutto, mi piacerebbe sapere come ha reagito la moglie
> forse l'hai detto, ma l'ho saltato?


a proposito scusa se mi è scappato in nick di un'altra utente,
sarà che la ricordi tanto


io non so cosa volevi ottenere
forse solo un puntello per sfuggire al tuo matrimonio in crisi,
forse l'amore in cui avevi creduto

lo sai tu cos'era

e a me 
come direbbe cabrita



libertà di scelta ha detto:


> ........
> Nun me ne potrebbe fregà de meno!!!


ma non l'hai ottenuto

non hai agito per equità nei confronti della moglie
ma per vendetta
o solo per rabbia 
forse rendendoti conto che eri solo una delle due cose che ho grassettato (ed evidentemente, non la seconda)

ti saresti sentita lo stesso in pace con te stessa se la moglie avesse fatto qualche gesto insano?
le cronache sono piene di persone che di fronte ad un tradimento reagiscono rivolgendo la rabbia verso sè stesse o verso altri innocenti


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> 1) Per quanto mi impegni non penso che riuscirò mai a fare un quoting fantastico come il tuo.
> 2) Ok ho capito l'ironia...ma parliamo un attimo della menzogna: vedi...ti faccio un esempio odierno. Oggi ho ricevuto un invito a pranzo. Sono andato. Ho inviato un sms alla moglie che sono a pranzo fuori. NON HO MENTITO. Ma se torno a casa e trovo una che inizia a farmi l'interrogatorio di terzo grado significa che: non si fida di me, e mi induce a raccontar balle. Per principio io non amo tanto render conto agli altri della mia vita privata.
> 3) Il tempo è una risorsa. Non a caso sai i grandi uomini d'affari preferiscono farsi prenotare una escort per la pausa pranzo che avere un'amante. Perchè sei hai un'amante e questa inizia a "pretendere" ciò che assolutamente non le spetta di diritto...ti succhia il sangue. Ti impianta casini e quant'altro...
> 
> Ma scusa se tu hai un ex marito donnaiolo...qual'è il problema? Non rispetta i patti dettati dal giudice?


non c'è. dove lo vedi tu il problema.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ti rispondo, anche se tu hai evitato di farmi la stessa cortesia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il gesto di Libertà non è certo né leale né ammirevole.
Però l'effetto è rendere noto a una moglie la condizione in cui si trova.
Come tradita avrei voluto saperlo il prima possibile.


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (22 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ti rispondo, anche se tu hai evitato di farmi la stessa cortesia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sicuramente non ho mai visto in lui un puntello a niente, secondo i canoni di giudizio della società in cui viviamo lo si potrebbe definire solo un perdente, da tutti i punti di vista! Alle sue appassionate dichiarazioni d'amore ho creduto questo è vero, assolutamnente vero. Assolutamente idiota da parte mia. Poi ho realizzato che erano colossali balle e ho deciso di lasciarlo e lui mi si è aggrappato addosso e ha cominciato la lagna della moglie che non lo capiva.....etc.

Da ottenere da lui non c'era proprio niente e di sicuro non ho mai pensato ad un futuro insieme, se non altro perchè non mi piacciono le donne che mantengono economicamente gli uomini!

Per il resto, pensala come vuoi!


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (22 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il gesto di Libertà non è certo né leale né ammirevole.
> Però l'effetto è rendere noto a una moglie la condizione in cui si trova.
> Come tradita avrei voluto saperlo il prima possibile.


Concordo con te. Il tradimento è perdonabile, la menzogna no. Per questo ho parlato con mio marito. Conoscendo la verità avrebbe potuto fare le sue scelte. Per lo stesso motivo preferire sapere sempre la verità.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Concordo con te. Il tradimento è perdonabile, la menzogna no. Per questo ho parlato con mio marito. Conoscendo la verità avrebbe potuto fare le sue scelte. Per lo stesso motivo preferire sapere sempre la verità.


 Basta sapere che quella verità accoltella perché non è la verità che è crudele, ma lo sono i fatti.

Tuo marito come sta?


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (22 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Basta sapere che quella verità accoltella perché non è la verità che è crudele, ma lo sono i fatti.
> 
> Tuo marito come sta?


Quando capitava di parlare di tradimento, lui sosteneva che non l'avrebbe mai accettato e se avesse saputo se ne sarebbe andato. Per questo ho ritenuto fosse indispensabile che sapesse. E' rimasto e le cose fra noi vanno meglio.


----------



## Amoremio (22 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> .....
> Per il resto, pensala come vuoi!


contaci


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Quando capitava di parlare di tradimento, lui sosteneva che non l'avrebbe mai accettato e se avesse saputo se ne sarebbe andato. Per questo ho ritenuto fosse indispensabile che sapesse. E' rimasto e le cose fra noi vanno meglio.


 Racconta come siete riusciti a ricostruire.
In tanti non ce l'abbiamo fatta.


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (22 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Racconta come siete riusciti a ricostruire.
> In tanti non ce l'abbiamo fatta.


Difficile a dirsi, lui non voleva ascoltare la mia confessione, ho dovuto costringerlo e l'unica cosa che ha accettato di sapere è che gli sono stata infedele, nient'altro. Per una decina di giorni è stato gentile ma distante, credo che abbia ripensato a quante volte ho cercato di fargli capire che ci stava trascurando, che mi sentivo sola, ridotta al ruolo di governante efficiente, utile ma scontata. Poi si è riavvicinato e il nostro rapporto è tornato quasi quello di una volta, fatto di complicità, affetto, una vita condivisa. Dopo vent'anni di matrimonio la passione e l'amore folle che ti fa battere il cuore sarebbero pretendere troppo! Comunque il clima è quello sereno di una volta e io credo che lui tenga ancora molto a me e alla nostra famiglia (cosa di cui avevo molto dubitato).  
Non so se si possa chiamare ricostruire ma certo il clima non è più quello di non sopportazione reciproca degli ultimi 2/3 anni.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Difficile a dirsi, lui non voleva ascoltare la mia confessione, ho dovuto costringerlo e l'unica cosa che ha accettato di sapere è che gli sono stata infedele, nient'altro. Per una decina di giorni è stato gentile ma distante, credo che abbia ripensato a quante volte ho cercato di fargli capire che ci stava trascurando, che mi sentivo sola, ridotta al ruolo di governante efficiente, utile ma scontata. Poi si è riavvicinato e il nostro rapporto è tornato quasi quello di una volta, fatto di complicità, affetto, una vita condivisa. Dopo vent'anni di matrimonio la passione e l'amore folle che ti fa battere il cuore sarebbero pretendere troppo! Comunque il clima è quello sereno di una volta e io credo che lui tenga ancora molto a me e alla nostra famiglia (cosa di cui avevo molto dubitato).
> Non so se si possa chiamare ricostruire ma certo il clima non è più quello di non sopportazione reciproca degli ultimi 2/3 anni.


Mah mi sembra che ci sia stata rimozione e non di ricostruzione.
Mah


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (22 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mah mi sembra che ci sia stata rimozione e non di ricostruzione.
> Mah


E' una persona molto chiusa, pensa molto e parla pochissimo. Credo abbia  elaborato la cosa dentro di sé ed il suo modo di comunicare è il fatto che sia rimasto e che non provi alcun rancore.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> E' una persona molto chiusa, pensa molto e parla pochissimo. Credo abbia elaborato la cosa dentro di sé ed il suo modo di comunicare è il fatto che sia rimasto e che non provi alcun rancore.


E a te è andata bene così?


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (22 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mah mi sembra che ci sia stata rimozione e non di ricostruzione.
> Mah


Da parte mia ho capito che quello che provavo per l'altro non era amore (ovvio!) ma solo gratitudine che qualcuno si accorgesse ancora di me e mi facesse sentire desiderata e coccolata...! Tanto era il senso di solitudine e di abbandono che avevo provato per anni che nemmeno mi accorgevo che avevo a che fare con un mezzo uomo che approfittava solo di me dei miei sentimenti e dei miei soldi!


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (22 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E a te è andata bene così?


So da anni che questo è il suo modo di affrontare i problemi...in solitudine. Una chiusura nata negli anni di un infanzia difficile con una madre poco affettuosa ed un patrigno ostile!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Da parte mia ho capito che quello che provavo per l'altro non era amore (ovvio!) ma solo gratitudine che qualcuno si accorgesse ancora di me e mi facesse sentire desiderata e coccolata...! Tanto era il senso di solitudine e di abbandono che avevo provato per anni che nemmeno mi accorgevo che avevo a che fare con un mezzo uomo che approfittava solo di me dei miei sentimenti e dei miei soldi!


Beh ma io credo che il rapporto matrimoniale vada rivisto completamente altrimenti si avranno solo momentanei cambiamenti e se non si coglierà l'occasione per trovare una maggiore intimità....a uno o all'altra ricapiterà.


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (22 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Beh ma io credo che il rapporto matrimoniale vada rivisto completamente altrimenti si avranno solo momentanei cambiamenti e se non si coglierà l'occasione per trovare una maggiore intimità....a uno o all'altra ricapiterà.


Non saprei dire se è un bene o no, ma alla base del nostro rapporto c'è sempre stata una grande amicizia e questo è il sentimento che credo di aver ritrovato...cosa che mi fa molto piacere. Certo stiamo ricostruendo una vita insieme molto diversa da quel che era all'inizio, una vita forse un po' alternativa rispetto allo standard italiano, ma comunque interessante.


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Non saprei dire se è un bene o no, ma alla base del nostro rapporto c'è sempre stata una grande amicizia e questo è il sentimento che credo di aver ritrovato...cosa che mi fa molto piacere. Certo stiamo ricostruendo una vita insieme *molto diversa da quel che era all'inizio, una vita forse un po' alternativa rispetto allo standard italiano*, ma comunque interessante.


 
Potresti chiarire? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Grazie


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (23 Luglio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Potresti chiarire?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ci concediamo molta libertà reciproca senza farci paranoie, ad esempio quest'anno vacanze separate perchè lui non gradiva la destinazione che avevo scelto per me ed i figli, ogni tanto io vado fuori da sola per il fine settimana, lui passa tre/quattro serate in palestra rientrando alle 10 oppure va a fare shopping con una cara amica perchè dice che i miei gusti in fatto di abbigliamento sono un po' retrò, non ci ossessioniamo mai con gelosie reciproche e pensiamo che si possa essere sposati senza necessariamente passare tutto il tempo insieme, insomma piccole libertà... niente di che.


----------



## Old Iris2 (23 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Concordo con te. Il tradimento è perdonabile, la menzogna no. Per questo ho parlato con mio marito. Conoscendo la verità avrebbe potuto fare le sue scelte. Per lo stesso motivo preferire sapere sempre la verità.


Opinabile. Il tradimento e la menzogna sono funzionali l'uno all'altro.Io non perdono nè l'uno nè l'altro.
O meglio perdono...ma non voglio più avere a che fare con chi mi ha preso per il sedere. Se lo ha fatto una volta, ha la capacità di farlo anche una seconda....
Così come non ospiterei mai un ladro in casa, non mi riprendo un traditore.
Che poi chi mi ha tradito non lo rifaccia più per paura, per opportunità, per pentimento, o pippe varie, mi interessa poco.
Mi ha dato prova di riuscirlo a fare.


----------



## Old Iris2 (23 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Ci concediamo molta libertà reciproca senza farci paranoie, ad esempio quest'anno vacanze separate perchè lui non gradiva la destinazione che avevo scelto per me ed i figli, ogni tanto io vado fuori da sola per il fine settimana, lui passa tre/quattro serate in palestra rientrando alle 10 oppure va a fare shopping con una cara amica perchè dice che i miei gusti in fatto di abbigliamento sono un po' retrò, non ci ossessioniamo mai con gelosie reciproche e pensiamo che si possa essere sposati senza necessariamente passare tutto il tempo insieme, insomma piccole libertà... niente di che.


Capisco. Dividete le spese di casa. Non è un marito però, è un coinquilino.

Ma hai davvero bisogno di scappare da casa per sentirti libera?
Che tristezza.


----------



## Old Iris2 (23 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Non saprei dire se è un bene o no, ma alla base del nostro rapporto c'è sempre stata una grande amicizia e questo è il sentimento che credo di aver ritrovato...cosa che mi fa molto piacere. Certo stiamo ricostruendo una vita insieme molto diversa da quel che era all'inizio, una vita forse un po' alternativa rispetto allo standard italiano, ma comunque interessante.


 
No, non è alternativo allo standard italiano..è piuttosto comune, stando alle ricerche Istat. si chiama comportamento da separati in casa. E', sempre stando alle stesse fonti, motivo di grave stress per i coniugi, e causa di traumi gravissimi per il figli, che in tal modo non hanno il concetto di famiglia. O meglio hanno un concetto di famiglia assolutamente deviato: la famiglia non come nucleo affettivo, ma come gabbia istituzionale, dalla quale si può solo scappare. In genere questi giovani crescono fortemente anaffettivi.


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (23 Luglio 2009)

Punto primo: non mi piace chi sputa giudizi sulle situazioni altrui.
Punto secondo: non siamo separati in casa e non siamo coinquilini; ci rispettiamo e abbiamo il coraggio di essere noi stessi. Certo magari a te piace di più la vita del mio ex amante: spese con la moglie, mai un minuto separati nel tempo libero, mai nessuno dei due che uscisse senza l'altro neppure per un caffè....tranne poi che negli orari di "lavoro" lui approfittasse di ogni secondo libero per tradirla! So cosa stai pensando: io ho fatto lo stesso, sì è vero sono scivolata ma non mentre cercavo di scappare da mio marito in cerca di libertà.
Punto terzo: sei proprio convinta che che la tua idea di famiglia sia così valida? Io ho vissuto molto all'estero e i figli italiani sono i più opportunisti e viziati del mondo, la loro dipendenza dalla famiglia d'origine e scoraggiante....altro che scappare! Magari lo facessero!!!!!


----------



## Old Iris2 (23 Luglio 2009)

Certo magari a te piace di più la vita del mio ex amante: spese con la moglie, mai un minuto separati nel tempo libero, mai nessuno dei due che uscisse senza l'altro neppure per un caffè....tranne poi che negli orari di "lavoro"

veramente credo che sia tu ad invidiare la vita della moglie del tuo ex amante. Se trascorrevano tanto tempo insieme, evidentemente volevano farlo. E tu eri solo il suo gingillo sessuale. Tu l'hai capito, e ti sei vendicata, non è così?
Guarda la realtà per quella che è ed affrontala. Solo superando la tua gelosia verso le coppie normali troverai un pò di pace.


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Punto primo: non mi piace chi sputa giudizi sulle situazioni altrui.
> Punto secondo: non siamo separati in casa e non siamo coinquilini; ci rispettiamo e abbiamo il coraggio di essere noi stessi. Certo magari a te piace di più la vita del mio ex amante: spese con la moglie, mai un minuto separati nel tempo libero, mai nessuno dei due che uscisse senza l'altro neppure per un caffè....tranne poi che negli orari di "lavoro" lui approfittasse di ogni secondo libero per tradirla! So cosa stai pensando: io ho fatto lo stesso, sì è vero sono scivolata ma non mentre cercavo di scappare da mio marito in cerca di libertà.
> Punto terzo: sei proprio convinta che che la tua idea di famiglia sia così valida? *Io ho vissuto molto all'estero e i figli italiani sono i più opportunisti e viziati del mondo, la loro dipendenza dalla famiglia d'origine e scoraggiante....altro che scappare! Magari lo facessero!!!!*!


Punto 1)
puoi sempre mettere i tuoi figli in collegio eh?
visto che senti così tanto il senso della famiglia.
Punto 2)
 se scrivi qui ti becchi le risposte di tutti non solo quelle che ti danno ragione


----------



## Old Iris2 (23 Luglio 2009)

E comunque all'estero ci ho vissuto pure io...e non è che lì ci sia il paradiso!
Pure all'estero la situazione di cui parli tu, si chiama separazione in casa. E anche all'estero le corna si chiamano corna, non libertà di fare ciò che si vuole.
Anzi, nella maggior parte dei paesi europei, le donne sono più indipendenti di quelle italiane (perchè lavorano tutte) e ci si separa.


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (23 Luglio 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Capisco. Dividete le spese di casa. Non è un marito però, è un coinquilino.
> 
> Ma hai davvero bisogno di scappare da casa per sentirti libera?
> Che tristezza.





Iris2 ha detto:


> No, non è alternativo allo standard italiano..è piuttosto comune, stando alle ricerche Istat. si chiama comportamento da separati in casa. E', sempre stando alle stesse fonti, motivo di grave stress per i coniugi, e causa di traumi gravissimi per il figli, che in tal modo non hanno il concetto di famiglia. O meglio hanno un concetto di famiglia assolutamente deviato: la famiglia non come nucleo affettivo, ma come gabbia istituzionale, dalla quale si può solo scappare. In genere questi giovani crescono fortemente anaffettivi.





Asudem ha detto:


> Punto 1)
> puoi sempre mettere i tuoi figli in collegio eh?
> visto che senti così tanto il senso della famiglia.
> Punto 2)
> se scrivi qui ti becchi le risposte di tutti non solo quelle che ti danno ragione


I miei figli sono piccoli e il regalo più grande  che posso fare loro è educarli all'indipendenza, ma forse tu preferisci gli adorabili figli italiani che, per amor di famiglia, a 30 anni e oltre vivono ancora con mamma e papà? 

Pure tu ti becchi le risposte di quelli che non ti danno ragione, o no?


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (23 Luglio 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> E comunque all'estero ci ho vissuto pure io...e non è che lì ci sia il paradiso!
> Pure all'estero la situazione di cui parli tu, si chiama separazione in casa. E anche all'estero le corna si chiamano corna, non libertà di fare ciò che si vuole.
> Anzi, nella maggior parte dei paesi europei, le donne sono più indipendenti di quelle italiane (perchè lavorano tutte) e ci si separa.


E tu pensi che io non lavori e che non sia in grado di mantenermi da sola?


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> I miei figli sono piccoli e il regalo più grande  che posso fare loro è educarli all'indipendenza, ma forse tu preferisci gli adorabili figli italiani che, per amor di famiglia, a 30 anni e oltre vivono ancora con mamma e papà?
> 
> Pure tu ti becchi le risposte di quelli che non ti danno ragione, o no?


all'indipendenza, non all'indifferenza


----------



## Old Iris2 (23 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> I miei figli sono piccoli e il regalo più grande che posso fare loro è educarli all'indipendenza, ma forse tu preferisci gli adorabili figli italiani che, per amor di famiglia, a 30 anni e oltre vivono ancora con mamma e papà?
> 
> Pure tu ti becchi le risposte di quelli che non ti danno ragione, o no?


Il regalo più grande che si possa fare ad un figlio è educarli all'amore se esiste, e all'onestà.
L'indipendenza la impareranno da adulti. Un figlio non abbastanza amato, non sarà mai indipendente.
 Ma se crescono nell'indifferenza reciproca e nelle menzogne, ne soffriranno. Non sottovalutare i bambini...capiscono tutto. Il tuo egoismo (e quello di tuo marito) non li renderanno indipendenti, li renderanno infelici.
I figli non sono un pendaglietto, l'optional della donna fintamente realizzata, che corre dietro ad un amante che non la vuole più, e che per dispetto vuole distruggere la sua famiglia.
Quel che scrivi è fa paura..


----------



## Old Iris2 (23 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> E tu pensi che io non lavori e che non sia in grado di mantenermi da sola?


Se ti dicessi cosa penso veramente, verrei bannata.


----------



## Amoremio (23 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Punto 1)
> puoi sempre mettere i tuoi figli in collegio eh?
> visto che senti così tanto il senso della famiglia.
> Punto 2)
> se scrivi qui ti becchi le *risposte* di tutti non solo quelle *che ti danno ragione*


 













   ce ne sono state?


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Luglio 2009)

idem con patatina fritta





Iris2 ha detto:


> Se ti dicessi cosa penso veramente, verrei bannata.


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (23 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> all'indipendenza, non all'indifferenza


In base a cosa parli di indifferenza?


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (23 Luglio 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Il regalo più grande che si possa fare ad un figlio è educarli all'amore se esiste, e all'onestà.
> L'indipendenza la impareranno da adulti. Un figlio non abbastanza amato, non sarà mai indipendente.
> Ma se crescono nell'indifferenza reciproca e nelle menzogne, ne soffriranno. Non sottovalutare i bambini...capiscono tutto. Il tuo egoismo (e quello di tuo marito) non li renderanno indipendenti, li renderanno infelici.
> I figli non sono un pendaglietto, l'optional della donna fintamente realizzata, che corre dietro ad un amante che non la vuole più, e che per dispetto vuole distruggere la sua famiglia.
> Quel che scrivi è fa paura..


Avete una visione delle cose da medioevo. Non sai niente di me ma già sai che i miei figli non sono abbastanza amati, che io sono egoista, che sono fintamente realizzata e che il mio amante non mi vuole più (fa nulla se è accaduto esattamente il contrario!) ....complimenti per le doti da veggente! A proposito avresti mica i numeri vincenti del superenalotto?


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (23 Luglio 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Se ti dicessi cosa penso veramente, verrei bannata.


Per quanto mi riguarda ti puoi accomodare.....a dire quello che pensi naturalmente!


----------



## Old Iris2 (23 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Avete una visione delle cose da medioevo. Non sai niente di me ma già sai che i miei figli non sono abbastanza amati, che io sono egoista, che sono fintamente realizzata e che il mio amante non mi vuole più (fa nulla se è accaduto esattamente il contrario!) ....complimenti per le doti da veggente! A proposito avresti mica i numeri vincenti del superenalotto?


 
L'atro ieri ho vinto 430 euro...è un inizio.


----------



## Grande82 (23 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> I miei figli sono piccoli e il regalo più grande che posso fare loro è educarli all'indipendenza, ma forse tu preferisci gli adorabili figli italiani che, per amor di famiglia, a 30 anni e oltre vivono ancora con mamma e papà?
> 
> Pure tu ti becchi le risposte di quelli che non ti danno ragione, o no?


 ma per dei figli piccoli non è importante passare le vacanze con ENTRAMBI i genitori insieme?
E sempre per i figli piccoli non è strano non cenare con uno dei due genitori 3/4 sere a settimana? 
Il fatto di uscire ogni tanto non in coppia non è così sconvolgente, capita, ma la proporzione dovrebbe essere a netto favore della famiglia.
che poi vi rispettiate e vogliate bene, è ottima e indiscussa cosa, ma che sia il clima ideale per educare dei bambini all'idea di 'famiglia' non lo credo.
Io non so voi, ma da bambina, quando mio papà si avvicinava a mia mamma per darle un bacio e lei si scostava un pò ridendo perchè lui aveva la barba, io avevo un pò di ansia che non volessero stare più insieme.... (esagerata!!! :nuke

	
	
		
		
	


	




    Questo per dire che i bambini vedono tutto e ne restano facilmente destabilizzati perchè non sempre capiscono...


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (23 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma per dei figli piccoli non è importante passare le vacanze con ENTRAMBI i genitori insieme?
> E sempre per i figli piccoli non è strano non cenare con uno dei due genitori 3/4 sere a settimana?
> Il fatto di uscire ogni tanto non in coppia non è così sconvolgente, capita, ma la proporzione dovrebbe essere a netto favore della famiglia.
> che poi vi rispettiate e vogliate bene, è ottima e indiscussa cosa, ma che sia il clima ideale per educare dei bambini all'idea di 'famiglia' non lo credo.
> ...


I bambini frequenteranno un corso di inglese e mio marito non se l'è sentita di affrontare di nuovo il clima delle isole britanniche (che io invece adoro). Trattandosi della prima esperienza scolastica all'estero ed essendo  ancora abbastanza piccoli non volevo che si sentissero abbandonati in un paese straniero durante un'esperienza  così "nuova". Quindi ho affittato una casa e resteremo là insieme.  
Cenare insieme ad un padre con il broncio perchè costretto al desco famigliare quando vorrebbe dedicare un paio d'ore alla sua forma fisica sarebbe molto peggio che cenare con la mamma da sola. Oltre tutto a me la cosa non pesa (più) quindi ritengo sia meglio così. Lui torna contento. Noi siamo sereni.....
NOn sono bambini destabilizzati, per niente!


----------



## Grande82 (23 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> I bambini frequenteranno un corso di inglese e mio marito non se l'è sentita di affrontare di nuovo il clima delle isole britanniche (che io invece adoro). Trattandosi della prima esperienza scolastica all'estero ed essendo ancora abbastanza piccoli non volevo che si sentissero abbandonati in un paese straniero durante un'esperienza così "nuova". Quindi ho affittato una casa e resteremo là insieme.
> Cenare insieme ad un padre con il broncio perchè costretto al desco famigliare quando vorrebbe dedicare un paio d'ore alla sua forma fisica sarebbe molto peggio che cenare con la mamma da sola. Oltre tutto a me la cosa non pesa (più) quindi ritengo sia meglio così. Lui torna contento. Noi siamo sereni.....
> NOn sono bambini destabilizzati, per niente!


 ma guarda che sono d'accordo che è meglio cenar soli che coi genitori immusoniti, ma onestamente se uno mette le proprie esigenze davanti a quelle dei figli che diamine li fa a fare?????? 
La LORO esigenza è avere la famiglia unita e potercisi confrontare. 
L'unico caso in cui questo è esonerabile è se i genitori sono separati e quindi non è tecnicamente possibile farlo. Diversamente si confondono, secondo la mia opinione.
PEr il fatto che non siano destabilizzati, perdonami, non posso certo saperlo, ma ti dico che non puoi saperlo nemmeno tu.
Un bambino destabilizzato non è un bambino in cui noti immediatamente atteggiamenti strani.
Molte di queste cose si radicano dentro di loro e diventano timori, ansie e problematiche future e tu non puoi prevederlo, ma solo andare a buon senso (e culo) e cercare di evitarle. Per mia personale opinione così non lo fate: pensate ai vostri bisogni (il tuo di seguirli anche in vacanza come fossero incapaci di indipendenza, il suo di forma fisica, il tuo di un determinato tipo di istruzione, il suo di un determinato tipo di vacanza) anzichè ai loro.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> I bambini frequenteranno un corso di inglese e mio marito non se l'è sentita di affrontare di nuovo il clima delle isole britanniche (che io invece adoro). Trattandosi della prima esperienza scolastica all'estero ed essendo  ancora abbastanza piccoli non volevo che si sentissero abbandonati in un paese straniero durante un'esperienza  così "nuova". Quindi ho affittato una casa e resteremo là insieme.
> * Cenare insieme ad un padre con il broncio perchè costretto al desco famigliare quando vorrebbe dedicare un paio d'ore alla sua forma fisica *sarebbe molto peggio che cenare con la mamma da sola. Oltre tutto a me la cosa non pesa (più) quindi ritengo sia meglio così. Lui torna contento. Noi siamo sereni.....
> NOn sono bambini destabilizzati, per niente!


io mi domando cazzo fate i figli se non siete disposti a metterli *davanti* alle vostre esigenze, ai vostri egoismi e ai vostri desideri.
Il paparino    PRIMA mangia coi suoi figli e poi va a curarsi la forma fisica.
Semplice no?
a te sembrerà un concetto da medioevo ma per fortuna non tutti la pensano come te.


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> I bambini frequenteranno un corso di inglese e mio marito non se l'è sentita di affrontare di nuovo il clima delle isole britanniche (che io invece adoro). Trattandosi della prima esperienza scolastica all'estero ed essendo  ancora abbastanza piccoli non volevo che si sentissero abbandonati in un paese straniero durante un'esperienza  così "nuova". Quindi ho affittato una casa e resteremo là insieme.
> *Cenare insieme ad un padre con il broncio *perchè costretto al desco famigliare quando vorrebbe dedicare un paio d'ore alla sua forma fisica sarebbe molto peggio che cenare con la mamma da sola. Oltre tutto a me la cosa non pesa (più) quindi ritengo sia meglio così. Lui torna contento. Noi siamo sereni.....
> NOn sono bambini destabilizzati, per niente!


signora mia come sono cambiati i tempi...pensa che un tempo erano i bambini a fare i capricci!


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (24 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io mi domando cazzo fate i figli se non siete disposti a metterli *davanti* alle vostre esigenze, ai vostri egoismi e ai vostri desideri.
> Il paparino    PRIMA mangia coi suoi figli e poi va a curarsi la forma fisica.
> Semplice no?
> a te sembrerà un concetto da medioevo ma per fortuna non tutti la pensano come te.




E PER FORTUNA NON TUTTI LA PENSANO COME TE!!!!!


----------



## Grande82 (24 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> E PER FORTUNA NON TUTTI LA PENSANO COME TE!!!!!


 guarda che mettersi in discussione, soprattutto per quanto riguarda l'educazione di un figlio, che è cosa delicatissima, è un pregio, non un difetto.
Vieni qui e ci dici ciò che fai senza accettare critiche: noi non possiamo capire, tu stai in pace con la tua coscienza eccetera eccetera.
Peccato che ora di mezzo ci siano dei ragazzini...
Quando ero adolescente i miei il sabato sera invitavano gli amici loro a casa, così potevano essere a casa quando io fossi tornata e quindi verificare che fossi in orario e fare da punto di riferimento se avessi avuto un qualsiasi problema, oltre all'importanza di guardami in faccia mentre varcavo la soglia. Hanno messo le esigenze mie davanti alle loro, e ti dirò che non mi pare una cosa tanto da pirla!! Va bene avere genitori felici, ma anche felici a spese mie... mi pare un pò troppo e non è questione di opinioni...


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (24 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma guarda che sono d'accordo che è meglio cenar soli che coi genitori immusoniti, ma onestamente se uno mette le proprie esigenze davanti a quelle dei figli che diamine li fa a fare??????
> La LORO esigenza è avere la famiglia unita e potercisi confrontare.
> L'unico caso in cui questo è esonerabile è se i genitori sono separati e quindi non è tecnicamente possibile farlo. Diversamente si confondono, secondo la mia opinione.
> PEr il fatto che non siano destabilizzati, perdonami, non posso certo saperlo, ma ti dico che non puoi saperlo nemmeno tu.
> ...


Peccato che io abbia avuto esattamente la famiglia che dici tu e che questo (dopo anni ti psicoterapia credimi non parlo a vanvera) esattamente questo mi abbia provocato una montagna di ansi, timori e problematiche che neanche immagini.  Seguire in vacanza due figli di 8 e 12 anni  alla prima esperienza di studio all'estero non credo sia proprio ritenerli incapaci di indipendenza.....e in ogni caso credo che siano ancora i genitori ad essere responsabili dell'istruzione dei figli (perdonami se considero che l'inglese sia   determinante per costruire un futuro anche lavorativo e se ritengo, a ragion veduta essendo laureata in lingue, che le conoscenze impartite dal sistema scolastico italiano siano estremamente inadeguate). 
Scusa la domanda, ma tu quanti figli hai?


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> E PER FORTUNA NON TUTTI LA PENSANO COME TE!!!!!


il conto lo pagheranno i tuoi figli non io.
Quindi che mi frega?
posso giusto essergli moralmente vicino.


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (24 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> guarda che mettersi in discussione, soprattutto per quanto riguarda l'educazione di un figlio, che è cosa delicatissima, è un pregio, non un difetto.
> Vieni qui e ci dici ciò che fai senza accettare critiche: noi non possiamo capire, tu stai in pace con la tua coscienza eccetera eccetera.
> Peccato che ora di mezzo ci siano dei ragazzini...
> Quando ero adolescente i miei il sabato sera invitavano gli amici loro a casa, così potevano essere a casa quando io fossi tornata e quindi verificare che fossi in orario e fare da punto di riferimento se avessi avuto un qualsiasi problema, oltre all'importanza di guardami in faccia mentre varcavo la soglia. Hanno messo le esigenze mie davanti alle loro, e ti dirò che non mi pare una cosa tanto da pirla!! Va bene avere genitori felici, ma anche felici a spese mie... mi pare un pò troppo e non è questione di opinioni...


L'educazione dei figli è sicuramente  cosa delicata, proprio per questo non credo che esista una ricetta universalmente applicabile e che sia difficile giudicare le altrui situazioni dall'esterno applicando schemi precostituiti o proprie esperienze di vita! 
Francamente farei poi distinzione tra pareri e critiche. I pareri sono sempre ben accetti, il dito puntato a prescindere....un po' meno.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io mi domando cazzo fate i figli se non siete disposti a metterli *davanti* alle vostre esigenze, ai vostri egoismi e ai vostri desideri.
> Il paparino    PRIMA mangia coi suoi figli e poi va a curarsi la forma fisica.
> Semplice no?
> a te sembrerà un concetto da medioevo ma per fortuna non tutti la pensano come te.





libertà di scelta ha detto:


> E PER FORTUNA NON TUTTI LA PENSANO COME TE!!!!!


su cosa non concordi e non la pensi come me  ?
sul mettere i figli davanti alle tue esigenze?


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (24 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> il conto lo pagheranno i tuoi figli non io.
> Quindi che mi frega?
> posso giusto essergli moralmente vicino.








Beata te che prevedi il futuro....francamente io non mi permetto ma di giudicare  
la vita altrui forse sono malata di relativismo o forse ho visto troppi figli di famiglie "perfette" marci dentro e altrettanti figli apparentemente abbandonati a se stessi, o cresciuti in famiglie disastrate crescere come adulti meravigliosi. Personalmente preferisco osservare e cercare di capire piuttosto che trarre conclusioni.


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (24 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> su cosa non concordi e non la pensi come me  ?
> sul mettere i figli davanti alle tue esigenze?


Su ciò che tu bolli come egoismo.


----------



## Grande82 (24 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> L'educazione dei figli è sicuramente cosa delicata, proprio per questo non credo che esista una ricetta universalmente applicabile e che sia difficile giudicare le altrui situazioni dall'esterno applicando schemi precostituiti o proprie esperienze di vita!
> Francamente farei poi distinzione tra pareri e critiche. I pareri sono sempre ben accetti, il dito puntato a prescindere....un po' meno.


 il mio parere però non l'hai nemmeno commentato (quello precedente)


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Su ciò che tu bolli come egoismo.


ora fai tu la veggente 

	
	
		
		
	


	




se mi dici che il padre preferisce andare a correre che mangiare coi suoi figli cazzo devo dedurne?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Punto primo: non mi piace chi sputa giudizi sulle situazioni altrui.
> Punto secondo: non siamo separati in casa e non siamo coinquilini; ci rispettiamo e abbiamo il coraggio di essere noi stessi. Certo magari a te piace di più la vita del mio ex amante: spese con la moglie, mai un minuto separati nel tempo libero, mai nessuno dei due che uscisse senza l'altro neppure per un caffè....tranne poi che negli orari di "lavoro" lui approfittasse di ogni secondo libero per tradirla! So cosa stai pensando: io ho fatto lo stesso, sì è vero sono scivolata ma non mentre cercavo di scappare da mio marito in cerca di libertà.
> Punto terzo: sei proprio convinta che che la tua idea di famiglia sia così valida? Io ho vissuto molto all'estero e i figli italiani sono i più opportunisti e viziati del mondo,* la loro dipendenza dalla famiglia d'origine e scoraggiante....altro che scappare! Magari lo facessero!!!!*!


che pensiero nobile. dillo chiaramente ai tuoi figli, magari lo fanno.


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (24 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> il mio parere però non l'hai nemmeno commentato (quello precedente)


Quale?

P.s.

Anche i miei mi aspettavano alzati finchè non fossi rientrata ed essendo io inquadrata come un soldatino in ghisa non ho mai sgarrato di un second,o ma francamente ho sempre considerato umiliante la loro mancanza di fiducia nella mia capacità di auto-gestirmi (e non parlo delle uscite a 14-15 anni...).
Avrei tanto voluto che anzichè concentrare tutta la loro attenzione su di me si dedicassero di più a se stessi!

Alla fine tale modello ha finito con l'influenzarmi al contrario!


----------



## Grande82 (24 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma guarda che sono d'accordo che è meglio cenar soli che coi genitori immusoniti, ma onestamente se uno mette le proprie esigenze davanti a quelle dei figli che diamine li fa a fare??????
> La LORO esigenza è avere la famiglia unita e potercisi confrontare.
> L'unico caso in cui questo è esonerabile è se i genitori sono separati e quindi non è tecnicamente possibile farlo. Diversamente si confondono, secondo la mia opinione.
> PEr il fatto che non siano destabilizzati, perdonami, non posso certo saperlo, ma ti dico che non puoi saperlo nemmeno tu.
> ...


 .


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (24 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ora fai tu la veggente
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Magari che il padre ha un ritmo di vita stressante, che quelle ore di corsa gli permettono di rilassarsi così quando torna a casa è di ottimo umore e disposto ad ascoltare dai figli e a parlare con loro, che durante il fine settimana restiamo  tutti insieme, colazione pranzo e cena, e che se a volte io scappo da sola a visitare una città o una mostra e loro fanno una gita con papà ne sono felici. Normalmente alterniamo visite culturali a gite tipo Gardaland o picnic all'aria aperta tutti insieme ma lo facciamo perchè lo desideriamo e non perchè è un dogma di fede o un obbligo.


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (24 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> che pensiero nobile. dillo chiaramente ai tuoi figli, magari lo fanno.


Certo che lo dico.....alla fine della scuola superiore o dell'università sarete pregati di cercarVi un lavoro ed una casa vostra, magari dividendo spese e affitto con amici  o coinquilini come avviene in tutti i paesi del mondo. Le visite a papà e mamma saranno molto gradite, ma il cesto della biancheria da lavare e stirare resterà fuori dalla porta! Non mi sembra troppo sbagliato!


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (24 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Peccato che io abbia avuto esattamente la famiglia che dici tu e che questo (dopo anni ti psicoterapia credimi non parlo a vanvera) esattamente questo mi abbia provocato una montagna di ansi, timori e problematiche che neanche immagini.  Seguire in vacanza due figli di 8 e 12 anni  alla prima esperienza di studio all'estero non credo sia proprio ritenerli incapaci di indipendenza.....e in ogni caso credo che siano ancora i genitori ad essere responsabili dell'istruzione dei figli (perdonami se considero che l'inglese sia   determinante per costruire un futuro anche lavorativo e se ritengo, a ragion veduta essendo laureata in lingue, che le conoscenze impartite dal sistema scolastico italiano siano estremamente inadeguate).
> Scusa la domanda, ma tu quanti figli hai?


Era questo il commento, Grande82.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Certo che lo dico.....alla fine della scuola superiore o dell'università sarete pregati di cercarVi un lavoro ed una casa vostra, magari dividendo spese e affitto con amici  o coinquilini come avviene in tutti i paesi del mondo. Le visite a papà e mamma saranno molto gradite, ma il cesto della biancheria da lavare e stirare resterà fuori dalla porta! Non mi sembra troppo sbagliato!


ma su questo concordo!
Anch'io non sopporto i figli adulti accozzati alle gonne di mammà ma l'amore e la serenità che danno una vita famigliare allegra, presente e disponibile  nell'infanzia sono le garanzie per un futuro indipendente e  sereno.
Tutti i padri (e pure le madri che lavorano) arrivano a casa stressati e stanchi.
Si può arrivare a dei compromessi no?
prima la corsetta e poi la cena assieme.
Capisco il tuo punto di vista ma ,come sempre, l'equilibrio è nel mezzo.


----------



## Grande82 (24 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Magari che il padre ha un ritmo di vita stressante, che quelle ore di corsa gli permettono di rilassarsi così quando torna a casa è di ottimo umore e disposto ad ascoltare dai figli e a parlare con loro, che durante il fine settimana restiamo tutti insieme, colazione pranzo e cena, e che se a volte io scappo da sola a visitare una città o una mostra e loro fanno una gita con papà ne sono felici. Normalmente alterniamo visite culturali a gite tipo Gardaland o picnic all'aria aperta tutti insieme ma lo facciamo perchè lo desideriamo e non perchè è un dogma di fede o un obbligo.


 ma alle 22 sono ancora svegli i figli?


----------



## Grande82 (24 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Era questo il commento, Grande82.


 non avevo visto la risposta.
Io? 5 figli.


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (24 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma su questo concordo!
> Anch'io non sopporto i figli adulti accozzati alle gonne di mammà ma l'amore e la serenità che danno una vita famigliare allegra, presente e disponibile  nell'infanzia sono le garanzie per un futuro indipendente e  sereno.
> Tutti i padri (e pure le madri che lavorano) arrivano a casa stressati e stanchi.
> Si può arrivare a dei compromessi no?
> ...


Guarda che, a parte la parentesi degli ultimi due anni, la nostra è una famiglia allegra. Purtroppo il lavoro di mio marito è molto stressante e a volte lo costringe a lavorare per 15/16 ore senza nemmeno la pausa pranzo e quindi non me la sento di costringerlo ad essere presente a cena e a rinunciare a quella seduta in palestra che alla fine gli fa solo bene da tutti i punti di vista. Io cerco di essere il più presente possibile nella vita dei figli rinunciando a quelle attività che mi piacerebbe svolgere ma che mi costringerebbero ad affidarli ad una baby-sitter negli orari in cui invece posso restare con loro.  E' il nostro equilibrio, magari non è perfetto ma funziona.


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (24 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma alle 22 sono ancora svegli i figli?


Sì. Dopo cena (che di solito è dopo le 20), abluzioni, Striscia la notizia (sembra abbia preso il posto di quello che per me era Carosello!), pigiama, ultimo ripasso per il giorno dopo, e poi 4 chiacchiere con papà.


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (24 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> non avevo visto la risposta.
> Io? 5 figli.


 Complimenti! Una mosca bianca considerata la media nazionale!


----------



## brugola (24 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Certo che lo dico.....alla fine della scuola superiore o dell'università sarete pregati di cercarVi un lavoro ed una casa vostra, magari dividendo spese e affitto con amici o coinquilini come avviene in tutti i paesi del mondo. Le visite a papà e mamma saranno molto gradite, ma il cesto della biancheria da lavare e stirare resterà fuori dalla porta! Non mi sembra troppo sbagliato!


mi pare un discorso giusto ragazze.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> mi pare un discorso giusto ragazze.


infatti le ho scritto su che concordo


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> mi pare un discorso giusto ragazze.


Io veramente mi son anche segnato quanto sto spendendo per la loro istruzione e il resto e appena potranno presento loro il conto che mi pagheranno assicurandomi la giusta e sospirata pensione!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Peccato che io abbia avuto esattamente la famiglia che dici tu e che questo (dopo anni ti psicoterapia credimi non parlo a vanvera) esattamente questo mi abbia provocato una montagna di ansi, timori e problematiche che neanche immagini. Seguire in vacanza due figli di 8 e 12 anni alla prima esperienza di studio all'estero non credo sia proprio ritenerli incapaci di indipendenza.....e in ogni caso credo che siano ancora i genitori ad essere responsabili dell'istruzione dei figli (perdonami se considero che l'inglese sia determinante per costruire un futuro anche lavorativo e se ritengo, a ragion veduta *essendo laureata in lingue*, che le conoscenze impartite dal sistema scolastico italiano siano estremamente inadeguate).
> Scusa la domanda, ma tu quanti figli hai?


 Tu non sai l'inglese?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Sì. Dopo cena (che di solito è dopo le 20), abluzioni, Striscia la notizia (sembra abbia preso il posto di quello che per me era Carosello!), pigiama, ultimo ripasso per il giorno dopo, e poi 4 chiacchiere con papà.


Sul resto potrei anche concordare (comunque complimenti per il marito che dopo 15 ore di lavoro ha energia per la palestra e poi per la famiglia e poi per la moglie ... spende molto in coca? :carneval

	
	
		
		
	


	




   , ma su Striscia decisamente no.


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Certo che lo dico.....alla fine della scuola superiore o dell'università sarete pregati di cercarVi un lavoro ed una casa vostra, magari dividendo spese e affitto con amici o coinquilini come avviene in tutti i paesi del mondo. Le visite a papà e mamma saranno molto gradite, ma il cesto della biancheria da lavare e stirare resterà fuori dalla porta! Non mi sembra troppo sbagliato!


non è affatto sbagliato.. se non fosse che siamo a nostra volta mamme italiane..
van bene le vacanze studio ma solo perché son 3 settimane; ché, no no, non si può mangiare male per più di quel tempo.. e le camicie?


----------



## Grande82 (27 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> non è affatto sbagliato.. se non fosse che siamo a nostra volta mamme italiane..
> van bene le vacanze studio ma solo perché son 3 settimane; ché, no no, non si può mangiare male per più di quel tempo.. e le camicie?


 mia madre rimase storica nel mandare mia sorella ad Oxford con 21 mutandine.....


----------



## Grande82 (27 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sul resto potrei anche concordare (comunque complimenti per il marito che dopo 15 ore di lavoro ha energia per la palestra e poi per la famiglia e poi per la moglie ... spende molto in coca? :carneval
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old telly (2 Agosto 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Salve a tutti.
> 
> Ecco la mia storia. Io e lui sposati, amanti da un anno, grandi dichiarazioni d'amore, marito e padre modello dalle 18 alle 7, durante i fine settimana, nelle feste comandate.
> Credevo alle sue parole e al suo dichiarato amore.
> ...


Hai visto i paparini sepoltri imbiancati? E le mammine no? Hai visto solo lui e ti è venuto il voltastomaco e quelle come te no? 

E poi, hai confessato tutto a tuo marito. Scelta tua. Ma quale perversione ti ha spinto a confessare tutto anche a sua moglie: di te e delle altre prima di te.

Dovresti vergognarti altro che sentirti meglio


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (3 Agosto 2009)

telly ha detto:


> Hai visto i paparini sepoltri imbiancati? E le mammine no? Hai visto solo lui e ti è venuto il voltastomaco e quelle come te no?
> 
> E poi, hai confessato tutto a tuo marito. Scelta tua. Ma quale perversione ti ha spinto a confessare tutto anche a sua moglie: di te e delle altre prima di te.
> 
> Dovresti vergognarti altro che sentirti meglio


Benvenuta cara. Rispetto il tuo parere ma resto del mio. Sua moglie ora sa chi è lui e può scegliere se tenerselo o sbatterlo fuori. 
Se fossi stata la sua migliore amica forse pensereste che le ho fatto un piacere, o no?


----------



## Amoremio (3 Agosto 2009)

se fossi stata sua amica, non solo a parole evidentemente, non le avresti trombato il marito
e comunque non eri sua amica


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (3 Agosto 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> se fossi stata sua amica, non solo a parole evidentemente, non le avresti trombato il marito
> e comunque non eri sua amica


NOn hai capito. Se invece di esser stata l'amante di suo marito fossi stata una sua cara amica e le avessi rivelato la verità sul marito, come avreste considerato la mia azione? esecrabile o meritoria?


----------



## Grande82 (3 Agosto 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> NOn hai capito. Se invece di esser stata l'amante di suo marito fossi stata una sua cara amica e le avessi rivelato la verità sul marito, come avreste considerato la mia azione? esecrabile o meritoria?


 esecrabile.
se le fossi stata amica ti avremmo suggerito di sondare il terreno e capire se lei voleva sapere, prima di tutto.
dopo di che valutare in base alla situazione.
con delicatezza e offrendo, oltre alla mazzata, una spalla su cui piangere.
ti sembra troppo?


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (3 Agosto 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> esecrabile.
> se le fossi stata amica ti avremmo suggerito di sondare il terreno e capire se lei voleva sapere, prima di tutto.
> dopo di che valutare in base alla situazione.
> con delicatezza e offrendo, oltre alla mazzata, una spalla su cui piangere.
> ti sembra troppo?


Equo.


----------



## Amoremio (3 Agosto 2009)

al riguardo credo ci sia molto sul web
e la posizione dubito sia univoca

ma sei tu che non hai capito

se il nonno avesse avuto le ruote sarebbe stata una carriola

e tu non eri una sua amica

.

se ti sanguina il cuore al pensiero di una donna tradita
eviti di trombare con un uomo sposato


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (3 Agosto 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> esecrabile.
> se le fossi stata amica ti avremmo suggerito di sondare il terreno e capire se lei voleva sapere, prima di tutto.
> dopo di che valutare in base alla situazione.
> con delicatezza e offrendo, oltre alla mazzata, una spalla su cui piangere.
> ti sembra troppo?


Se fossi stata la sua migliore amica ed avessi avuto le prove di ciò che lui aveva fatto, mi sarei comportata esattamente nello stesso modo ed esattamente per lo stesso motivo. 

Concedetemi l'attenuante della buona fede.


----------



## Grande82 (3 Agosto 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Se fossi stata la sua migliore amica ed avessi avuto le prove di ciò che lui aveva fatto, mi sarei comportata esattamente nello stesso modo ed esattamente per lo stesso motivo.
> 
> Concedetemi l'attenuante della buona fede.


 scusa, ma no.
e non per quello che hai fatto, ma per quello che hai scritto.
era contro di lui, non per lei, che lo hai fatto.
e non c'è buona fede.


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (3 Agosto 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> al riguardo credo ci sia molto sul web
> e la posizione dubito sia univoca
> 
> ma sei tu che non hai capito
> ...


Non mi sanguina per niente il cuore al pensiero di una donna tradita. Ne conosco molte che non si meritano altro e per un sacco di buone ragioni!

Non  mi da fastidio chi come Lordpriceton ha il coraggio di essere ciò che è, non si nasconde e lascia al partner la libertà di restare o andarsene. Ognuno ha il diritto di essere ciò che vuole. Mi ha infastidito l'ipocrisia di quest'uomo...tenete conto che per amor di sintesi non vi ho raccontato tutte le sue malefatte nei confronti della moglie!


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (3 Agosto 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> scusa, ma no.
> e non per quello che hai fatto, ma per quello che hai scritto.
> era contro di lui, non per lei, che lo hai fatto.
> e non c'è buona fede.


Mi spiace ma mi oppongo. Ho scritto che lui ha solo avuto ciò che meritava da tempo e che non mi dispiaceva un fico secco che soffrisse (se ne è capace).

Ho provato e provo ancora molta empatia per lei che anche in occasione del nostro incontro ha dato prova di essere una persona molto molto in gamba.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Agosto 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Se fossi stata la sua migliore amica ed avessi avuto le prove di ciò che lui aveva fatto, mi sarei comportata esattamente nello stesso modo ed esattamente per lo stesso motivo.
> 
> Concedetemi l'attenuante della buona fede.





Grande82 ha detto:


> scusa, ma no.
> e non per quello che hai fatto, ma per quello che hai scritto.
> era contro di lui, non per lei, che lo hai fatto.
> e non c'è buona fede.


Sinceramente le ragioni per cui una persona fa una rivelazione del genere sono secondarie per chi è il destinatario della rivelazione.
Il più delle volte chi è a conoscenza non fa rivelazioni semplicemente per evitare rogne e non certo per delicatezza nei confronti del tradito perché mi sembra che raramente a questa reticenza seguano interventi di altro tipo.

Ripeto che io avrei voluto saperlo il prima possibile e avrei preso poi io le decisioni che avrei ritenuto opportuno.
La vita è una e gli anni volano e la reticenza dei molti che sanno ruba tempo di vita quasi altrettanto del tradimento.
Se mi fossero state fatte per crudeltà o per affetto ...il risultato sarebbe stato lo stesso.


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (3 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sinceramente le ragioni per cui una persona fa una rivelazione del genere sono secondarie per chi è il destinatario della rivelazione.
> Il più delle volte chi è a conoscenza non fa rivelazioni semplicemente per evitare rogne e non certo per delicatezza nei confronti del tradito perché mi sembra che raramente a questa reticenza seguano interventi di altro tipo.
> 
> Ripeto che io avrei voluto saperlo il prima possibile e avrei preso poi io le decisioni che avrei ritenuto opportuno.
> ...


Concordo al 100%.


----------



## Amoremio (3 Agosto 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> scusa, ma no.
> e non per quello che hai fatto, ma per quello che hai scritto.
> era contro di lui, non per lei, che lo hai fatto.
> e non c'è buona fede.


ti quoto


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (3 Agosto 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ti quoto


Rispetto la vostra opinione.


----------

